# Goldens born in July 2010



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I have Bobbie born on July 1. We brought her home On Aug. 24th. Today at the vets office she was 6.2lbs. She has several ongoing medical issues and that is why she is so small, but we are super optimistic.

She is already the queen of fetch and is so good at bringing back her pig or ball or whatever we throw. I have never been able to take her outside yet due to her illness, but the vet hopes she will be able to set her little feet in the grass for the first time in about 2 weeks.

How is your new baby with potty training? It is a nightmare with us, but I am trying to get her to work on it...its just hard. I praise her like she won a marathon when she potties on her puppy pad!!

It great to see other new July babies!!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Bobbie is so adorable. I'm so sorry that she has so many medical problems but glad that you are doing everything you can for her.
Potty training is going OK. We have had a few accidents but I'm beginning to learn her signals and schedule which is helping us. My other dog was so easy to train but she is a bit tougher.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Dakota is sooo cute. Her and Bobbie have similar coloring. At first I was worried that she was white, but I really like her coloring. They are both cute babies and are going to be such beautiful grown up dogs!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I forgot to add...about potty training. You said you other dog was east to train...My dog that is 11 now wasnt fully potty trained until he was 3 I thought I would ie...hah. I am praying things go better with Bob!! ANd hopefully it will be as easy for you this time as it was last time


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Lovemydoggies, bobbi looks much better in these photos, she is small, but very cute.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree that I really like the light color. I wasn't expecting Dakota to be so light with such black paws, eyes and nose but I absolutely love her coloring. It cracked me up because I gave her a bath over the weekend and she ended up being even lighter because she was dirty.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Is her skin Black or pink? Bob is almost all black, but it is turning lighter. I posted cute pics from today under pics of princess Bobbie if you want to see. She got a big girl bed for my office and loves it so much she put her toys in and does not want to get out...I wish she loved her crate that much...Im going to break down and try to start again...Im just so bad at running to her when she cries. I keep it next to my bed, but she screams and Ill rub her and love her or take her out and put her back but she cries and cries...i think I will just start with nap time and try to progress to bdtime soon!


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a July puppy! Daisy was born July 13th (today is her 8 week birthday) and we brought her home this past Saturday. She just went to the vet today and she was a little over 11 pounds. She is a total sweetheart and has been pretty well behaved so far. She still loves to nibble on us and has had a few accidents inside - but most were our fault for not watching her closely enough. I'll get some pictures on here soon!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Momx3 said:


> I have a July puppy! Daisy was born July 13th (today is her 8 week birthday) and we brought her home this past Saturday. She just went to the vet today and she was a little over 11 pounds. She is a total sweetheart and has been pretty well behaved so far. She still loves to nibble on us and has had a few accidents inside - but most were our fault for not watching her closely enough. I'll get some pictures on here soon!


 
11lbs!!!! Im sooo jealous...Bobbie is 6.2 I cant wait to see pics of Daisy!!!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I can't wait to see pictures of Daisy. We almost named Dakota, Daisy  

Dakota does have a black belly and I think she is completely black under her fur as in some spot you can kinda see the black beneath her white fur.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

does she have hair on her belly? Bobbie does not have any at all from her pee pee until about under her front legs...haha...but it looks like she is starting some peach fuzz...glad to know your girl is black too!!


----------



## mommy2b&z (Aug 6, 2010)

Buzz was born 7-1-10 and can home August 28, he's the best little guy and we love him some much!!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

our babies share birthdays!!! He is super handsome! Tell us about him!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Buzz is absolutely gorgeous. What kind of personality does he have? Dakota is an extremely laid back dog. She likes to play but LOVES to sleep. I took her to my son's football practice today and she slept the entire two hours, whistles going, kids running by and petting her and she didn't even budge 
Her belly is about half bald. Her peepee are and then a little higher up but it is mostly only her peepee and her nipple area. I went online to do a search on the black belly and they are often called "blueberry bellies" and are supposed to be a sign of good pigmentation. Her eyes, nose and pads are black also, along with her lips.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok good to know. Bobbie is my first Golden so Im just cerious. I also read about the blueberry bellies. My vet (the new one) that pups with these bellies are more pron to allergies. Maybe next time you take Dakota to the vet you can ask and let me know..hehe....ok we are off to the vet agazin in a couple hours to chk progress on all the new meds. I will update her status this afternoon. It looks like she is fatter to be but I am sure its just blaoting from all the meds.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I will definitely ask my vet when we go on the 17th and let you know what he says about the black bellies. When she was there last week he said her skin looked good, but not sure what that means other than he didn't see any signs of a problem. How did things go with Bobbie today at the vets? I hope that they went well.

Dakota has now reached the stage where she is chewing everything she can get her teeth onto....


----------



## akeene (Aug 28, 2010)

*Meet Cody*

Cody was born July 5, 2010. He is adorable, but quite a handful. He loves to chew everything including my arm and leg. We are gently working on that issue. He loves to take walks and is doing very well on a leash. He loves playing with balls and his frozen kong filled with peanut butter. He had a very rough start the day we brought him home, he had several bouts of bloody diarrhea and then started vomiting. When he vomited we noticed undigested adult dog food and it hit home as to why he was so sick. The breeder told us he ran out of puppy food so gave Cody his Mom's food. He fully recovered the next day. Please don't give your pups adult dog food.


----------



## mommy2b&z (Aug 6, 2010)

Buzz is very laid back as well, loves to sleep by my husband's feet! He can be very playful too when he wants to be. I would say he's fully housed trained, has only had 2 accidents in a week and a half. We took him to my husband's flag football game last night and I got so many compliments on him. He's such a little lover and has the sweetest personality. 

He has what I call a "cow" tummy, it's specked white and a darkish color, it's very cute!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I am in love with Cody!!!!What a little ham! 

Bobbie went to the vet today..I posted the update under pics of princess Bobbie....She was 7.3lbs!! everytime I think about it I tear up. This has been so hard...Everyday, but I feel like we are finally making a bit of progress. He said she can get her first shot on Monday, and that is huge progess. Still on 5 meds, special perscription food and she got her 5th intestional injection today. She screams so bad and holds onto me me for dear life after while crying. it breaks my heart but I want her healthy.

So I have had her 16 days now and she has gained 3.3lbs!!!! We are getting there.. The vet was joking callering her gorditito today...which is like little fat one...haha


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry about the typos..I use my hubbies computer and it is French...so the letters are in the wrong place and I just type quick and dont go back to correct...I know its a bit ghetto...sorry


----------



## mommy2b&z (Aug 6, 2010)

Buzz and my 3 year old Brendan









"Helping" me cook dinner









Chillin' on the bed









Watching my 11 month old crawl on the floor









Buzz and his "baby"


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

OK - here are some pictures of Daisy, they're kind of grainy because they're from my phone - I don't have the ones from the good camera on my computer yet. She was 8 weeks yesterday.

Oop s- sorry they are so huge - I'm trying to make them smaller

The day we picked her up - with my 7 year old daughter


















Getting comfortable at home










My son in heaven - he's wanted a dog since the day he was born!


----------



## Ozzi's mommy (Sep 5, 2010)

We have a golden bron July 1st...we brought hime home on August 21st and he currently is weighing in at about 9lbs. He is a little on the aggressive side in his play...at 10 weeks old he growls and constantly goes for your hands or even sometimes your face...we are constantly re-directly with toys but not much works. Any suggestions? I would love to nip the aggression in the bud!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I love all of the pictures. They are so adorable. I just weighed Dakota and she has gained a pound since Saturday...I can't believe how fast they grow. She is still only 10 pounds but at least I know she is eating enough, which was a worry for me.

I don't know what to suggest as far as the aggressive behaviour. Dakota sometimes nips at our hands when we are playing and we yell very loudly "No Bite" and then walk away from her. She follows us but we ignore her for a few seconds. I'm sure that some others will have better advice for you though.

I'm so glad to hear that Bobbie is growing so well...great job to both of you and keep it up!!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ozzi's mommy said:


> We have a golden bron July 1st...we brought hime home on August 21st and he currently is weighing in at about 9lbs. He is a little on the aggressive side in his play...at 10 weeks old he growls and constantly goes for your hands or even sometimes your face...we are constantly re-directly with toys but not much works. Any suggestions? I would love to nip the aggression in the bud!


 
July 1 was a good day. Both Buzz and Bobbie have that birthday!! We would love to see pics of your boy! Mine came home the 24th, and she is weighs about 7lbs now!

I agree with Cory about the agressive play I would tell him no and give him a little time out by ignoring him and leaving his alone for a min, and then I wouls give him a toy. Cory says Dakota chews anything she can and so does bobbie, the sofa, my shoes, my candle on the coffee table...her new favorite game is jumping off the sofa onto the coffee table!!!!!Not good. Anyhooo. They are just teething like mad I think. Another member gave me a great idea about soaking her rope toy in water and freezing it. I tried the kong but she wont touch it...she prefers flip flops...

Dont forget to post pics, and congrats!!


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm picking Chopin up on Sunday!!!!
Born July 17, went to the vet today, the breeder said he's 4.something kg's.
Soooooo excited!! Can anyone give me some advice on what to expect??


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Abby!! 4kg...Huge...Bobbie yesterday was 3.3 or 7.3lbs and she is 10 weeks old...you are going to have a big baby!

Expect to spend almost every second with him for the first few days. Hes going to be sad to be away from his litter mates and mama. He might not eat much, might be a little lathargic, might not want to play a lot...but will go to the bathroom all the time...it still seems like Bobbie pees or poos every 20mins..hahah...Hold him and give him a lot of love is my best advise...After a couple days he will get into the routine that you set.

Most of all enjoy it cause it goes so fast, and you can never have enough photos!!!

Congrats!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Congratulations on bringing Chopin home this weekend. make sure you take tons of pictures. I would also get as much sleep as possible these next 2 days as sleep will be limited once he comes home. Dakota was almost 9 pounds when we brought her home at 8 weeks...i'm not sure how that relates to kg though. Make sure you keep him with you so that he feels secure and get ready for lots of pooping and peeing.

I am having such a hard time figuring out Dakota's schedule. It seems like everytime I get her figured out she changes it up on me. I'm getting frustrated but know that it is my fault and not hers.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

My little Monster!!!!

This morning I was running out of the house and I couldnt find my sandal and was like ERRR ***!! It was in her bed...it made me laugh. She has a new obsession with my shoes and I am not too happy about that.

So when I was out I got home and saw a cookie box (for dogs) on the floor and it was half gone....The vet said she couldnt have cookies anymore cause we are trying to get her to eat her own food, so I put the box onto the 3rd shelf of the bookcase...I also have an 11 year old Griffon/Bischon mix and is a big baby...so I am thinking she is the brains in this operation. Somehow she wanted those cookies bad enough she climbed up the bookcase!!!!!Ahhh

And I was just mopping the floor and realized she chewed through my laptop cord, so I am not happy about that either...

She does have 100 toys I promise and I give her so much attention, I am not sure where this bad behavior is coming from!!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

OMG I forgot to mention she has a new game, at first I thought it was cute...now im scared and annoyed!!!! So she is on the sofa all the time. If I am on it she jusmps up and down and cries till I life her up, and she has mom trained; so I do...Anyhow. She jumps from the sofa onto the coffee table to try to get to my candles!!!! I grab her and put her on the floor and tell her no....but next time she is on the sofa she does it again...She is about to get grounded from the sofa for a long time!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> OMG I forgot to mention she has a new game, at first I thought it was cute...now im scared and annoyed!!!! So she is on the sofa all the time. If I am on it she jusmps up and down and cries till I life her up, and she has mom trained; so I do...Anyhow. She jumps from the sofa onto the coffee table to try to get to my candles!!!! I grab her and put her on the floor and tell her no....but next time she is on the sofa she does it again...She is about to get grounded from the sofa for a long time!!


I'm laughing but I know she needs to stop doing this. Can you move the coffee table a couple of inches further away from the couch?


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Can I just say I am so sick of being bitten! No matter how many toys I put in her mouth or how much I fake yelp Daisy comes right back and bites me. It is so nice when she's calm and we can play and cuddle, but when she is really awake it's non-stop biting!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Dakota just started the nipping also. She actually bit my big toe last night because I stopped playing with her. I got her a bully stick and I give that to her which helps. I don't have any advice but I feel your pain.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

4.5 kg is only about 10 pounds. I visited him last week, they are the sweetest things!!
And, I get to drive TWO puppies 5 hours from the breeder because the other buyer couldn't make it!
SOOOO EXCITED!!


----------



## wcl4 (Jun 30, 2010)

Indie! Short for Independence as she was born on the fourth of Jooo-Liiiie. Doing lousy on the leash, so-so on the housebreaking and the nipping, but great on the tricks.

Knows sit, paw, stay, lay down, off, come, drop. Working on roll, but she doesn't seem to like to do that one on her own. 

We brought her home a little early at 7 weeks. She just now seems to be coming around after 2 weeks in our house.

She looooovvvesssss Wellness Pure treats. Pricey, but they get her to do what I want her to do every time.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Chopin has the same collar as your Indie, but with a little bone ID tag


----------



## Okamiko (Sep 9, 2010)

*Sophie is a July baby!*
*She was born July 5th 2010 with five sisters and three brothers. *

*She is such a sweetheart and is so good around my ten month old! I am a first time Golden Retriever owner and I'm in love with the breed!*

*We are currently working on eating on a schedule, crate training, and potty training.*


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

The puppy is lovely i believe they are the best puppys to have probably as i love the breed so much


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sophie is soooo cute...I have to say that July produced the best looking babies!!!! 

My girl is eating kibble now, mostly soaked, but last night a few dry.....Monday we are now going to do shot 1 and 2 and she will be able to go outside...No more diapers and puppy pads...we are going to start real potty training...fun times....We live on a roof in the city....and have to walk/drive a mile away before we see grass....but we do have a tree out front where all the dogs from the building potty....This is going to be challenging.

I know lots of people are opposed to diapers but she wears them relly well. I was thinking about keeping them on her in the house and taking it off when we get down to the street to show her where to go and then putting it back on again...what do you think???

Bed time....I have given up on the crate. It makes me sad, but I think she is not a crate dog...my other dog loves it so much I dont understand her fear. Anyhoozzle....her bed she loves so much...when I tell her night night, she jumps in her bed and stays in it...They both sleep in my office. Leo on the sofa and her in her bed...I have randomly chkd on her to see if she stays ans she does, so for now that is what works and I am keping with it...this morning no poo or pee on the pad.

Everyday a little bit of progress. How are your pups doing?


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Dakota actually slept in her crate last night from 10pm until 6am...I don't know how she did it but I am so excited and hope this is the beginning of sleeping through the night. I also discovered that she goes potty when she is on her leash but when she is off, she just plays. I brought her out this morning without the leash on and she ran around and played for about 45 minutes and then came in the house and started to go to the bathroom so I rushed her outside and she started to play again. I went in and got her leash and put her on it and she peed and pooped. I guess she may associate the leash with going potty. i'm going to try it when she wakes up from her nap. She is finally eating pretty well and eats about 1/2 cup 3x/day and then has about 1/3 cup of treats for training purposes. The treats are just her food. I can't believe how big she is getting already compared to last week when I brought her home. 
I brought her to the park with the kids yesterday and left her with a friend for a minute and she started crying when I walked away from her. I know I should feel bad that she was upset but it also made me feel good to know that she was bonding to me after just a week.


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome to all the new July puppies! I'm jealous your dogs all seem to be doing what they are supposed to be doing and mine is nuts!  

She pees on command almost every time I take her out, but she still has 1-2 inside accidents a day. Usually withing 20-30 minutes of just going so I don't know what that is about. She is still biting, but I guess maybe it is a little better except when she first wakes up in the morning and she is crazy. She doesn't mind her crate at all at night, but during the day she complains about it if I have to go somewhere. I feel bad I'll have to leave her today for about 2 1/2 hours while I go lead my Girl Scout troop.

Last night she slept on the floor from about 9-10:30. Then I woke her up to pee before I put her in her crate. She slept until 1:30 when i took her out and she peed. Then she might have done better, but our power went out and our alarm system made a loud beep that woke her up at 5 - so then I had to take her out to pee again! Hopefully tonight she'll sleep a little longer because I am exhausted!!

Do you all sleep right next to the crate so the dogs can hear/see you? I have been sleeping on the couch so I could hear her and so if she got antsy I could shush her. I would love to go back to my bed and just get up once a night to take her out and see how she does. She hasn't gone to the bathroom int he crate once yet so it might work?


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh, I'm also jealous that you can take Dakota to the park! My vet told me there had been some incidents of distemper and parvo this summer and I shouldn't take Daisy anywhere.  I'm dying to get her out and about. So far i took her to the pet store and put her in a cart with a towel and I let her walk one block to a neighbors house before I knew I shouldn't even do that.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been sleeping on the couch also for the past week and am really, really looking forward to sleeping in my bed again. I don't want to bring her crate into our bedroom since that is our senior dogs domain. Dakota is by no means perfect; she is still biting but I really tired her out yesterday and the biting was basically zero. i also got her a bully stick which she loves to chew on and really is helping with her teeth.

The park that I took her to was a playground that doesn't allow dogs (I snuck her in) so I figured it was safe for her to go to. I kept her very close and she ended up sleeping most of the time. I'm really trying to get her out with us at every oppurtunity that I can since our senior dog was not well socialized; I don't want to make the same mistake again. 

I REALLY hope that I am not getting her sick though. We are avoiding other dogs and other places where there could be dogs.


----------



## Okamiko (Sep 9, 2010)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> Sophie is soooo cute...I have to say that July produced the best looking babies!!!!
> 
> I know lots of people are opposed to diapers but she wears them relly well. I was thinking about keeping them on her in the house and taking it off when we get down to the street to show her where to go and then putting it back on again...what do you think???
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment on Sophie!

Do you happen to have a link to the diapers? I am slightly curious to giving them a shot and see if they would work with Sophie because I live in a condo and well just like you I have to travel to get to grass. So I wouldnt mind doing some research on them and maybe give them a shot. If they work for you then. As for the crate have you tried putting her crate next to your other dogs crate? Maybe hearing your other dog sleeping right next to her might help her sleep better but once again your going to do whats best for you 

As for whats New with Sophie:

Today I got Sophie her ID tag! She absolutely hates her color and often tries to bite at the tag. She will get used to it in time. I also got Sophie some bully sticks..I dont care to much for how they smell and what they are made out of but she loves them! Its keeping her busy thats for sure! So I highly suggest those.

I also picked up some more toys for Sophie like a stuff duck (which I think I read around here that toys that are stuffed are not good? I'm not to sure but I thought it would be a good toy for her). I also got her a tug rope, a stuff tug rope toy (flamingo) and a rawhide bone. I also got her a bed that I placed in her crate so that she can have something soft to sleep on instead of some old towels and blankets. Any other toys I should consider on getting? I was debating on getting a Kong but every dog I've been around that has one dont really care for them..

Diego (my cat) has accepted Sophie and tollerates her. Once she gets to much in his face he will bat at her with his paw and then jump up on the couch and out of reach. But he's not staying upstairs anymore so thats good.

Last night went okay with Sophie, she slept in the crate until 1am and I took her out to go potty and returned her back into the crate. I slept on my couch last night so that I could hush her and she did "okay" she woke up a few more times and pottied in my kitchen (which is okay since thats where her pad is and as long as it's not my carpet) but she rather play with the potty pad than use it any suggestions to get her to use it? I plan on remaining strong with the crate training. 

Feeding her on a schedule has been doing good! She is eating kibble only and she eats about a cup each feeding. She also been following me around the house and insists on being in the same room I am and sleeps on my feet. But yeah thats what Sophie has been up to.

Edit: I forgot to mention that Sophie scared the heck out of me yesterday and its kinda my husbands fault. Last night we took Sophie to my inlaws since they have eight dogs and a huge yard I thought a good play date would be what Sophie could use and that way she would sleep good for the night. Well before we left to my inlaws I brought Sophie in the shower with me and probably gave her, her first bath ever, I even blow dried he coat and brushed her out and she looked like a little blonde fluff ball sooo cute. Well we take her to my inlaws and they have a pool...I asked my husband to watch Sophie around the pool since he was right there well she starts running and got to close to the edge and thats when my "mom instinct" kicked in and I yelled at my husband to watch her around the pool once more he then tells me "I've got it!" as you already probably guessed it "Splash"..My heart sank as I watched her run blindly into the deep end. I quickly threw my phone out of my pocket and dove into the pool and got her out. She was fine a bit spooked obviously and I couldnt blame her. My mother in law got me a towel and Sophie a towel. Long story short my husband got yelled at by me and I spent a lot of time outside waitting for my hair and clothes to dry...I was so upset with him last night and he knew it. Needless to say I told my inlaws that its time to invest in a pool fence because now they have a grandchild and that Sophie was a great example of why they need one...


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh my gosh...I am laughing about the pool incident. I would have dove in after my baby too! 

Diapers. People on here have given me some heck but they work wonders for us. She wears them all the time in the house and when I put her out she gets it taken off...then back on when she comes in. She stands still while I put them on, and never tried to chew them off. I brough pampers size 3 for babies up to like 15lbs. They are a bit big for her. I put them on backwards to how you would a baby with the velcro on the top so it is easier for me. So any accident she would have had in the house goes in the diaper, and I change and wash her promptly It is SOOO much simplier then cleaning the potty. At night I just have down puppy pads...and she uses them.

Puppy pads..you asked how to get her to use them. Bobbie wouldnt at first so what my Hubby did was after she peed he soaked up a little bit of the tinkle onto the bad and we let her smell it and from then on she went to it...I let her pee on it several times before I change it out. Here there are over $20 for a pack of 10 so I use them sparingly. 

I posted yesterday about her first fight with my senior dog and I am so sad I did the wrong thing, but my first instinct was to protect the baby and yell at the agresser....but he was just trying to put her in her place...she is giving him his space now...haha and I apologized to him.

She is eating like a champ. We are up to about 3/4 c 4x a day of soaked kibble mixed with wet food and she is gaining weight everyday. She is 7.5lbs now and 73 days old..10 weeks 2 days....still so tiny, but I think she is trying to catch up.


----------



## Okamiko (Sep 9, 2010)

Sophie slept all through the night last night! I put sophie in her crate about 10pm last night after she went potty and I woke up this morning about 6am wondering if she was okay (must be a mom thing cause I do it with my daughter too) and as soon as she heard me she was at the front of her crate excited to see me. So I let her out and she went potty outside ^^ Yay! She did happen to have one accident under my table but she's doing good otherwise!

I tried the soaking up some of her pee in the the potty pad and left it in the kitchen yesterday and she still tried to shred it and play with it...So I think I'll have to get creative with it. I cant believe that it costs you so much for puppy pads! I paid $14.00 for a pack of 72 at walmart yesterday maybe you can order them off their website?

It's good to hear Bobbie is eating good! I think I read on another thred that you were having some problems with her eating (I think..) so its good to hear she's eating good!

Miso (my other cat) has finnally decided to come downstairs and visit. She is unsure of Sophie and tries to play with her but soon gets spooked and runs back upstairs. However she doesnt stay there long!


----------



## rachelh2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm bringing home my July puppy in exactly one week!! Can't wait til I can post more in this thread too hehehe


----------



## Okamiko (Sep 9, 2010)

rachelh2000 said:


> I'm bringing home my July puppy in exactly one week!! Can't wait til I can post more in this thread too hehehe


Congrats! I bet your uber excited! Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bobbie weighed 8.14lbs today!!!I am sp excited...At 10.4 weeks she is the sizs of a 6 week old now!!!! haha...Tomorrow her shots!! and then for a walk.

I am bringing my senior dog to the vet with her. His behavior has gone from not good/spoilt to down right scary horrible I am terrified of him these past few weeks. Today he bit my husband and drew blood. Someone suggested that he might be in pain. Now he is on meds for a bad heart and he has some arthritis....we will see what happens....


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello! Yay, i can jump in here. We're getting our girl this coming up weekend. She was born July 7th. Can't wait to post pics once we get her.


----------



## Okamiko (Sep 9, 2010)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> Bobbie weighed 8.14lbs today!!!I am sp excited...At 10.4 weeks she is the sizs of a 6 week old now!!!! haha...Tomorrow her shots!! and then for a walk.
> 
> I am bringing my senior dog to the vet with her. His behavior has gone from not good/spoilt to down right scary horrible I am terrified of him these past few weeks. Today he bit my husband and drew blood. Someone suggested that he might be in pain. Now he is on meds for a bad heart and he has some arthritis....we will see what happens....


Try some Glucosamine vitamins for his arthritis it helps with joints with rebuilding the tissue. I used it for myself and for my parents senior dogs and it does wonders for them!


----------



## mommy2b&z (Aug 6, 2010)

Just got back from the vet with Buzz, he got microchipped and got his shots. He weighed 15lbs 2oz and he's 10.5 weeks...my little guy is getting so big!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow Buzz is huge...I love it!!!! Bobbie got her shots today and weighned in at 8.5lbs but I think she was full of poo...haha..

Is it too much to ask that everyone is healthy and happy??? Today was a hard day!!!!We got our puppy because my husband is very attatched to our senior dog, and we thought things would be easier for him when the time came for Leo if we had another dog....Today at the vet was horrible. When it was Leos turn the vet was like Ok Leo your turn and started to walk towards him and Leo attacked and pushed the vet into the corner while biting and trying to bit him. I was mortified. The vet assistant came in and held him down while the vet tried to muzzel him and Leo was trying to attack so bad the vet said he wanted to sedate him to get the muzzel on. I had already been at the vet for 1.5 hours and had to get the hubby to his rugby game, so I have to sedate him in the morning and take him back. Basically the vet thinks that he on top of the anxiety, heart problems and arthritis is suffering from demensia and his brain is not telling him good from bad or right from wrong anymore. Hy husband is heartbroken. Tonight he bit him again while he was putting on his leash to go for a walk...and that is Leos happy time....So tomorrow blood work and talk about options....My vet told me he thinks my dog is a danger and I agree he is a ticking time bomb until he really injurs someone, but there has to be additional meds we can put him on...we bought him a pharamone (sp?) collar on top of his meds to hopefully relax him a little...I am so nervous for tomorrow.

I will update then.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I just want to add that I feel like crying...Ok I am now....I just dont know how much more I can take right now.....


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Leo.  But I'm glad you got good news about Bob getting bigger!

Daisy is getting a little better with the nipping. She is still hard to settle down first thing in the morning and in the evening when the kids are getting ready for bed. I think she has no clue she needs to go to the bathroom outside. It seems like the only time she goes outside is when I've carried her out there because I'm guessing she needs to go - she never gives me any indication like coming to me or going near the door.

She is getting better with the tiny bit of training I'm doing. I only do 1-3 very short sessions each day. I have my first training class this week and I'm afraid if I try to do too much on my own I'll screw her up! She's getting touch, sit and down, but I've only tried with the clicker so far. Actually, I've gotten her to sit before I put her food down and she does that very nicely. 

I would love to teach her off so she stops trying to jump on the couch, but that is going to be a hard one because she wants to get to the kids up there.

I am actually a little worried about her today because she's not eating like her normal self - she left half of her dinner in there and ate her lunch very slowly. She had a tablespoon of plain yogurt with her breakfast and loved that - maybe she's just sad it wasn't in the rest of the meals?  

We don't go to the vet again for two more weeks where she'll get her next set of shots. I asked about the microchip but my vet said she likes to wait until they are spayed so they are under sedation and won't even notice it. That's fine with me as she always with me for now anyway!


----------



## rond310 (Sep 7, 2010)

Here is our little Bella born July 21. We picked her up over the weekend and is doing great so far at our house. House training has gone unbelievably well and so far she has not had a single accident in the house. (probably just jinxed her) We have been taking her out at least about every 45 or so during the day when she is awake and she has been sleeping from 11pm until around 6am and then runs outside to go potty after taking her out of her crate.

Not a great eater so far and doesn't appear to eager to get to her food yet she goes nuts trying to get to our 4yr old goldens (Maddie) food. May try to switch her off of the Purina Puppy Chow food the breeder was using into something better but that will have to wait at least a few weeks until she has adjusted to her new home. I do give her an occassional piece if Canidae food that I got as a sample bag for a treat. 

Maddie and Bella are just starting to play together and that should happen more as they get used to each other. Funny thing is she can be a little ball of energy for 30 to 45 minutes then will just drop and fell right to sleep. She is also a cuddler when she sleeps since she is probably trying to cuddle with siblings like at the breeders house.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Dakota goes to the vet tomorrow to get her first shots and I think she has coccidia still so I am guessing we will get another round of medication for her. Fortunately, she is not acting sick at all just has very loose stools. I'm very anxious to get her weighed because she seems like she has grown so much.

How is everyone doing with housebreaking? We seem to be doing great with the pee but she is determined to only poop in my formal living room. I'm taking her outside and she seems to hold it until she can get out of my sight and runs and goes to the bathroom. 

I love seeing pics of the puppies so can everyone post a recent one. Dakota will be 10 weeks on Saturday and this is a picture of her getting "loved up" by my daughter.

I actually had a trainer come in on Sunday because I was also afraid that I was going to screw her up and he gave me some great ideas that we have been working on. So far we are working mainly on housebreaking, sit, down, stay and recall. She is doing great with all of those things. I'm using the clicker for her and she loves it. I try to do 3-4 random training sessions a day with her for about 2-5 minutes each time as that is about as long as she can handle. I'm also taking her everywhere with us, besides dog areas. She loves the car.

Do any of your pups not like the sun? She seems to like the shade so much better. Does the puppy fur make them hotter?


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick was born on July 20th, and we brought him home on Sept 11th. He slept almost the entire 7 hour car ride home, and has only had a few accidents at home so far. He adores his new big brother, Cooper, and absolutely hates his crate. He has managed to escape the crate twice so far. The last time was early this morning, and I woke up to find him asleep with Cooper in the living room. No accidents, nothing chewed on. He not only pushed past the locks, but got past the metal clip we put on the bottom after his first escape. I think it's time to get a better crate for him.

He is absolutely adorable. We got him through Adirondac Goldens. His mom is a dock jumping dog, and he is already trying to take after her, wanting to leap off of everything. It;s going to be harder to stop him as he gets bigger, I think. His first vet visit is tomorrow. He was about 8 pound when we got him, I think he's up over 10 now.

Here's Limerick and his big brother:


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I love the picture of Limerick and your other dog. I wish my two got along so well. Dakota went to the vet today for her second set of shots and even though she has been battling diahrea for the past 2 weeks she now weighs in at 12.7 lbs and is 10 weeks old. Two weeks ago when we brought her home she only weighed 9 pounds. 
We are trying to figure out why she is still having diahrea. Her stool comes up negative so now we are trying a "better" food to see if that helps and then if it doesn't we will put her on an antibiotic. Hopefully the food will make the difference for her.

How is eveyrone else doing?


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Just thought I should report the princess weighed 8.8lbs today and was 11 weeks yesterday...I just wish she'd pack it on a little faster but she has gained 4.8lbs in 3.5 weeks so I guess that is good, I just hate that the little bugger is so tiny. She didnt eat very much today, just licked at her food a bit. I know she knows her brother is gone, and I am sure she is a bit out of sorts.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

We picked up Sage yesterday! She is 10 weeks. Born July 7. Last night and sleeping was a mess. I think i got 2 or 3 hours of sleep total. I hope things get better soon. She seems more awake at night and more tired during the day. We need to reverse her habbits.

She is pretty laid back. Not very into toys yet. She's not sure what to do. 
Our other dog Zeppelin isn't too sure of her. Yesterday he didn't care, but i think he's realizing she's not going away and he's getting annoyed of her. LOL. 

Anyway...some pics.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Congratulations on getting to pick up Sage. She is adorable.


----------



## james70 (Aug 30, 2010)

*July 8th*

Hi,
My DASH is born 8th July with 3 brother n 2 sister, Dad from Aust. n Mum is local. 
Pick him up about 2 wks already, weighting about 7lbs - is he too thin? He is on Science Diet - lamb n rice, puppy bite mix with Mera Dog's milk n cereal. He's laid back type, gentle n sweet. Going for his vacc tomorrow. 
Very nice n happy to see all the same July puppy here. 
All are so sweet, cute n chubby.
Cheers


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Dash is adorable and doesn't look too thin to me. Dakota was much thinner when she came home to us. Dakota was born July 10th and weighs 12.7 lbs now but came home weighing 9 pounds. 

How are all of the other puppies doing?

Dakota is SOOOOOO much better now that we switched her food. I can't believe the difference in her. The diahrea is completely gone and I'm so happy about that.


----------



## rachelh2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's Trinity! Born July 26 2010. I was waiting for her to come home before posting pictures in this thread


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick had his first vet visit, got his shots and didn't cry, such a good pup. Also proud of my wife for not crying when he got his shot. Everyone at the vets fell in love with him. He's happy and healthy, 9 pounds. He's almost sleeping through the night. I think the trick is going to be taking him for a nice walk before bed to wear him down. Nothing too long, just around the block. He does realy well with the leash, and if we bring Cooper, he just follows his big brother around.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Sage is becoming more playful. I think she is getting comfortable here. First night sleeping was a mess, but the last 2 nights she's done very well. 

How much food are you guys feeding? I'm going to go search for some threads now. But i'm still unsure. My breeder said twice a day as much as they want. (Although she doesn't eat a LOT, i just don't like that idea.) Then said at 5 months, once a day - 3 cups. (Don't like that either). So, anyway, wanted to see how much u guys were feeding..


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

We're feeding 3 times a day, 1 cup, gradualy increasing the morning and evening and reducung the mid day. hoping to end up with 1 1/2 cups twice a day in a few weeks. Sometimes he eats it all, sometimes he doesn't. The vet told us to let him eat his fill and then take away whatever he doesn't eat so that he doesn';t over eat. She said that he will be the best judge on how hungry he is. But make sure they have plenty of water, with open access to it untill 2 hours before bed time.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Right now Dakota eats between 3/4c-1c 3 times a day. She usually eats it all. She weighs about 13 pounds now at 10 weeks. I think a lot depends on the actual dog.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I feed Bob at least 1 cup 4 or 5 times a day....hehehehehe, not saying she eats it but I offer. She eats Royal Canin dry soaked in water with wet mixed in....but she is only 9.5lbs at 11 weeks....she is so tiny...

CORY,
We had our First solid POOP today in the month we have had her so I understand how excited you were when Dakota had a normal poo:


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Just an update about Chopin-
Went to the vet today, 15 pounds at 9 weeks 2 days. Very healthy!!
Chopin is doing pretty well, he sleeps through the night with no crying at all, from 11 to 7:30 everyday! He's having less accidents but still isn't "telling" me when he has to go. What are the signs? 
Chopin has mostly shedded his shy behaviour. He is very playful when he's awake and sometimes chases the cat. Loves his toys, though can't focus on one for more than 2 minutes. He is super food motivated. I've taught him sit, stay and leave it, but only with food, treats or toys. HE can sit pretty well, but no response outside. The vet said we can take him for walks in safe, calm areas, but he does not like his leash and never focuses on walking.
OK, a problem. I know now is the crucial time for socializing, but we don't know anyone with a dog, we don't have neighbours with dogs, and he won't start puppy classes for another 2 weeks, how am I going to socialize him?? I don't want him to develop behaviour problems. 
I read that some of your puppies stick to you like shadows, I wish Chopin would do, that but he's so independent, his favourite place to sleep is the floor, under the table! He won't sleep on the couch or my bed even if I want him to! I really want a dog that's super affectionate, but sometimes I think Chopin just likes me because 
I feed him 
Oh, and if anyone has dogs in my area (Vancouver BC) I would LOVE to arrange a play date! Chopin really needs some puppy friends!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Poor Dakota is back to having very loose stools but only at night and is having multiple accidents in her crate. I'm at an absolute loss of what to do and feel so bad for her. Is Bobby still having solid poops??? How is she doing with the other pups?

Chopin is a great size for a puppy, he has about 2 pounds on Dakota. It is very hard to learn when they are trying to tell us they need to go out. Dakota now sometimes goes to our backdoor and stands there and then licks it. This is her cue to go out but she doesn't do it every time.

I socialize Dakota by taking her with me wherever I go becasue socialization isn't just with other dogs but with situations. We've had Dakota on a boat, multiple times in the car, at a playground, around kids, at the stores, etc...I am keeping her away from other dogs (aside from our senior dog) until she is completely vaccinated and over her diahrea problems.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bobbies' poo I am happy to report is solid for day number 2!!! She still does go at night though. She sleeps in her crate but I dont lock it so she can get out and potty. Is that bad?

Since we are most likely keeping Levi I have let her start to smell him...she is not too happy. At first she was hesitant, then she barked, then the next time she tried to nip him and barked....hahaha...I know she is just insanly jealous thinking why is my mama holding that thing when I am the baby princess...Im trying to tell her she is the big sister now.

She is growing so fast, she is so tall, and that just makes her look thinner. I am going crazy. her food is special for her intestional issues, but it is low fat and not helping her gain wiehgt. Here is a new pic from today. She is 11 weeks and 5 days old, and 9.5lbs..

I agree with socializing. I take Bob everywhere with me as well. In the car all the time. She is doing really well.

Everyone keep your chin up. I know this is challenging but it is going to pass so fast we are going to think back and really miss the puppy days.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I fotgot the pic. here it is


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

*Cookie*

Hi Everyone!

I also have a July puppy and her name is Cookie. She has lived with us for a little over 2 weeks now, and it is good to read that other people's experiences are just like mine. 

The first week and a half that she was with us, she was nipping like an alligator. She has gotten better about this, but she is still a little bitey when she gets excited, like when the kids come home from school. We try to give her a toy instead, and it does seem to help. In fact, my hands are almost tooth-mark free today. 

This is a great resource here. Until I found it, I was convinced that I had a wolf instead of a puppy!:

Brian


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

The crate thing.... the first night, we put Sage in her crate in our room. It was a big mess, all she did was cry and scratch at the cage. We decided to open the door up and she could go in and out if she wanted.. well, out is what she wanted. She fell asleep under our bed. The second night and since then, we don't even put her in the crate. She sleeps on her bed (beside our other dog) or she'll go under our bed. (She won't be able to do that for much longer). She sleeps through the night, and i decided crating isn't for everyone. Our other dog is never crated unless we go on trips home in the car. Sage will be put in the crate if we leave the house or go on car trips, but we decided not to enforce it during bed time. 
I think you can decide what's best for your family.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick has learned 'sit'! I'm so proud of him. Took a while to keep him from rearing up after he sits. Now he'll sit, I'll wait 5 seconds, call him Good Boy and give him his treat. Cooper has been great with him, all open mouth play, no biting the pup. He loves his little brother, even though he can get a bit nippy with Cooper.. Last night, he accidentaly stepped on Limericks tail and the pup squealed a bit. Coop immediately stoped and made sure he was OK, licked his face and nuzzled him. My wife and I are so proud of both of our boys.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

I have taken Chopin with me to a couple places. We were out for 5 hours while I had a bunch of lessons and orchestra rehearsal. He sleeped in the lobby with my mom. Everyone FAWNED over him! Not one bark or whine!! Sometimes he gets sick in the car. He gets super calm and even vomited once. Also he slobbers SOOOOO much in the car!! I'm takiong him out again today.
A question- what will Chopin be like when he grows up? I've never had a dog before, and I thought I knew what I had gotten into, but puppies are so different from what I thought! He chews EVERYTHING. HE eats EVERYTHING. Cat poop, gardening rocks, tipped over my sister french fries then went for the gravy, goes INSANE over the cat's food, ate mum's gardening soil, wrestled over dried leaves, chews chair legs, couch corners, destroys a bit of our drywall... I'm wondering when this puppy behaviour will go away! Will he be the gentle, loving adult dog who doesn't chew things?? I love Chopin soooooo much, but he can really test me!! Can anyone with an adult dog tell me what it's like when they become teenagers and then adults?
Oh also, I'm starting obedience school in just over a week!!! I'm hoping the trainer will solve some problems that I can't and he can finally have some proper socialization with other puppies!
I'm so proud of Chopin, he know so many commands, but still can\t do them outside...
Bobbie looks so cute Chopin sleeps like that all the time. For some reason, he won't sleep in his comfy dog bed, but always on the floor...
Since everyone's talking abotu poop, I'll just throw this in there. Chopin's stool are nice and firm. They don't even stick to the grass anymore!
EDIT: I wish I could get some photos of Chopin up here! In so frustrating, I want to share his cuteness with the world!! I tried photobucket, but it didnt work. ANy suggestions?????


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

You probably shouldn't expect the trainer to 'solve' all of his problems. A good trainier will be able to evaluate his personality and teach you how do train him. Training is ongoing, and if the only person who trains him is the trainer, he'll never listen to you, only the trainer. It takes time and patience. 

As far as his behavior in the house, you need to puppy proof it first. Get anything you don't want him to get into out of his reach (and remember that he'll get big fast, so get stuff up high). Close doors to rooms you don't want him in, and keep the cat food out of his reach. If possible, put the litter box up somewhere that he can't get to it but the cat can. 

As far as his bed, try putting his toys in it, and try putting him in it after he crashes from play. Eventualy he'll get the idea. Or, he may just prefer the floor. Dogs don't always make sense in these matters.

My family has had Goldens for 30+years, and I've learned that, more than other breeds, they are like big kids for the first two or three years. Very energetic, very inquisitive. You need to be patient, and as much as he'll test you, don't loose your temper or give up. A firm steady hand is what's needed.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

I definetly don't expect the trainer to solve my pronlems. Just to help him with commands outside and leash training. 
I puppy proofed the house before he even came home. The things he chews aren't things I can move. The counch, the carpet, the wall corners, the table legs. We've already rolled away olur rug that he kept eating. I almost uded up my entire bottle of bitter apple!


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Chopin sounds a lot like Daisy - she eats everything! Including the rocks in the garden. Down here they call them lava rocks and the landlords of our house use them in place of mulch - so they are everywhere. She loves to crunch them up and sometimes eats them if I can't get to them first. She also eats every single thing in our yard including lizard poop today. When we first got her she chewed on the baseboards which are actually tile, not wood! I will say that she is 10 weeks old now and has gotten a tiny bit better - so maybe Chopin will slow down soon! She still eats grass, flowers, dirt....but she hasn't bothered the wall in a while.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

So Bobbie was born on 7-1 so I believe yesterday that made her 12 weeks old. We have had her for a month now and it seems like forever. Updates:

Weight- I am happy to report she is weighing in at a whopping 10.0lbs this morning...haha

Food- After a month of eating virtually nothing we have made the move to the raw 
diet. So far so good. SHe thinks she is in heaven. She has has steak, fresh pig ear, liver, banana, carrots and eggs so far. We are going to try chicken this afternoon.

Behavior- She seems more playful these days and is getting into EVERYTHING!!!! chew, chew, chew

Crate Training- She hated her first crate and we gave up, but we bought another one a week ago and have given it another go, and she loves it. The first day she cried and I let her out, the second day she napped in it and when I put her to bed at night she cried, I told her no and ummmm tapped her nose with my fingers (I had no patience it was night 3 with no sleep cause of the babies), and she has never made another noise since; she just goes by herself and I lock her in.

Potty Training- This is another story. In the morning when we let her out of the crate she does great, the hubby carries her out straight away, but the rest of the day I feel she does whatever she wants, she doesnot seem to understand she should pee outside. She does do every poo out though. She has taken to peeing in her bed...not crate, but bed in the house. I hate that. And everytime she gets in my bed she pees nd it makes me crazy. 1 day we had to change the Duvet and sheets 3 times...little pisser!

Commands- She is doing well We have sit, stay, down (off), and are working on laydown, and shake. I shouldnt neglect to mention she has been the queen of fetch for a while now and will play for 15-20 mins solid and brings it back to me everytime!

Overall regardless of how exausted we are we find time to play with her and go for walks or the park everyday. We are so in love with her and in our eyes our princess is perfect.

I am curous to know these updates from everyone else! 

Here is a pic from yesterday when we took her to the mountains!


----------



## Okamiko (Sep 9, 2010)

Awe Bobbie sounds like a little princess! She's looking good too. I cant really think of any suggestions on the house breaking instead of removing the bed in general and keep the bed inside the crate as she has determined this to be a sleeping place. It sounds that Bobbie could be liter box trained or have you looked into those fake grass dog mats? Maybe try one of those? Otherwise No help here sorry. I saw your thred about the babies! They are sooo cute and your such a blessing in their lives! Kudos and good Karma to you!

Its been a bit since I posted in this thred, and well after Sophie getting hurt and me comming down with the stomach flu as well as being a first time mommy..my hands have been full. 

Sophie has been taking an easy, and I dont ask much from her at this time. She goes back to the vet on monday just to make sure she's doing okay since I have been a little worried about her. She seems to out of it, and there are times throughout the day that she seems to be so out of it probably due to the pain meds that she urinates on herself and its hard to give her a bath without causing her some pain, so I have been able to get her to follow me into the shower and that seems to do the trick. I'm still so upset about this entire ordeal. I hate the fact that she hurts so much and that all she wants to do is play. Even today I had a friend stop by to give me a hand with my daughter due to me being sick and in the hospitol yesterday. Sophie got so excited and tried to run to her and just started whining and crying, it broke my heart. My friend was kind enough to sit down on the floor next to sophie and hand feed her some bits of rawr meat while stroking her ears. Sophie doesnt seem to be afraid of her which is good because that was one of my other fears was for her to become skidish around strangers.

Otherwise we are simply taking day by day. I will probably sleep downstairs again and spread out some blankets on the floor for her and I to cuddle up in.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Momx3 said:


> Chopin sounds a lot like Daisy - she eats everything! Including the rocks in the garden. Down here they call them lava rocks and the landlords of our house use them in place of mulch - so they are everywhere. She loves to crunch them up and sometimes eats them if I can't get to them first. She also eats every single thing in our yard including lizard poop today. When we first got her she chewed on the baseboards which are actually tile, not wood! I will say that she is 10 weeks old now and has gotten a tiny bit better - so maybe Chopin will slow down soon! She still eats grass, flowers, dirt....but she hasn't bothered the wall in a while.


Yup, Chopin ate the lava rocks my mom uses in her potted plants. He then went to eat the grass, dirt, MANURE, fertilizer and cat's litter.
He ten weeks old today, but he is not slowing down! Also, he yesterday we got new shag carpeting upstairs and he ripped out a chunk!! UGH! Thank goodness they're still renovatin so they can cover it up! Oh and this morning, he got a hold of a sock and we had a 10 minute long mind game thing. He sat very still, with his jaws clamped tight and the sock to far down hjis throat I couldn't pry it open. I had my hand on the sock, but he jsut wouldn't let go. Eventually I got it out of him, but only when he sneezed!
He knows quite a few commands, but he still won't stop chewing, jumping on the coffee table and knocking down food, won\t walk on a leash and GOES INSANE at the sight/smell of the cat food. He literally turns into another dog. He is CRAZY when there is cat food near. ITs like catnip to him. I can't wait to start obedience school! Hopefully the trainer wsill help with our problems!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

I just enrolled to Puppy 12-Steps Program :lol:
These puppies are just insane cute and how can anyone get any works done here .


----------



## james70 (Aug 30, 2010)

*We r all the same Puppies *

Think our puppies r all the same ....
My DASH sound like Bobbie ...

He is about 4kg = 9lbs now ..
Diet on Science Diet-Lamb&rice for puppy(i know many think this is not a good stuff) mix with Mera Dog Milk + Cereal. 1 day for 2 meals, each meal about 1 cup of knibble. 
Any one start their pup on RAW diet already? May wan to start for my at 6mths old, is it ok? any advice?

Yes, he is playful too, chewing up at things we dont like him to. But when we not around with him, he seem to be calm n no bark at all.
R we too playful with him when we r around with him? Play time too much?

No nice crate or bed for him cos scare that he just chew up everything.
We just put him in a Fenced up area where he sleep one side n pee pan at other side. 
This guy is smart, whenever he pee or poo on that pan, he just bark for us to clean n clear up the ****, he just love cleaniness ...
When some one is home, we just let him to a slightly bigger space within our living room with a gate, so he can just play n run around n he can also easily walk back to his pan to do his biz ...

We will train n guide him during meal time, command him to sit n lay down 1st, stay till we put down his meal bowl, but he is just too hungry to stay too long, he will rush towards it n eat all he can ...

Hope everyone here r just enjoying this puppy period time ...
cos they were just out grown too fast before we knew it ...
Cheers


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bobbie went to the vet today for her 3rd shot!!! My baby is going to be 3 months in just a couple days! The RAW diet is going fab!!! She is eating like a champ and has wonderful solid formed poo.....and today she weighed.....drum roll please........................5.7 kilos!!!!! Thats 12.5lbs!!! I know thats like the size of an 8 week old, but at 8 weeks my baby was only 4lbs so she is packing it on now and I couldnt be happier.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Just found out yesterday that Limerick has coccasia/isospora. Not a big deal, and the medicine was only 12 bucks. Other than that, he's bright, energetic and happy. Just hit 10 weeks yesterday, he's about 13 or 14 pounds, I think. 

His biggest potty problem is with giving us a sign. We try and get to him as soon as he wakes up, or if we see him starting to sniff around the floor, but he tends to change his sign. One day he goes to the door and whines, the next day he barks at us, the nest he walks in a circle. He's very inconsistant. 
Other than that, he knows sit, we're working on stay and off. He's getting better on a leash, and he's become a bit of a biter when playing. We're working on that too. He doesn't chew furniture, but if it's on the floor, it's in his mouth. So that's a bit of a constant battle.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

We changed sleeping arrangements _again._ Sage now sleeps in her crate downstairs in the living room (as opposed to our bedroom). She did ok for a night or two out of the crate in our bedroom, but then she just started getting into things, crying, wanting to play, getting stuck in our bathroom... when she was in the crate, all she did was scratch at it and whine... nobody could sleep! SO, we moved her downstairs, and she's been fine ever since! lol. Once she learns bed time is sleep time, we'll bring her back up to our room. Last night was the first time that i woke up twice (once at 12:30, then once at 4:30... to let her out. Neither time did she pee/poop!) So, i'm wondering if she'll start STTN now, because both times all she did was go out and just lay in the grass...like she wanted to continue sleeping. I guess i'll get up once tonight with her and see what happens, but she held it all night. 

She was 12 weeks on wednesday, was supposed to get her 3rd set of shots, but i had to cancel. (we only have 1 car currently, and my husband couldn't get off work). So, now i'm hoping to get her in this week. 

Have you guys micro chipped yet? I think i heard you can microchip at any age? So i was thinking of getting that done when we go to the vets. (I know it's just a shot and it's in...but our last dog was around 1 or so when he was micro chipped).


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

My vet wont chip until 6 months.....I have had a problem the last 2 nights...for the past couple weeks I have been doing 2am feeding with the babies but now I have moved it to later in the night and about 2 she starts screamig and howling and wakes me up...nice I know!!! I then let her out potty and she goes back to bed but this kills me seeing I am up again like an hour later and cant really go back to sleep...so at the feeding time in the night she wants to play and is wild, I put her back to bed until 6 whrn the hubby gets up for work and I feed again and then I put her back to bed from 7 to 9 and she is fine...I al the only one that hears her complaining to get out of her crate and it is making me insane seeing as I sleep very little as it is...and shes so wild during the night jumping on the babies while Im feeding I tend to be short with her.....so my question is how do I stop this????? Here is a pic with her first fish...she loved it and is doing fab on the raw diet!!!


----------



## mommy2b&z (Aug 6, 2010)

Buzz was micro-chipped at our first vet appointment about 3 weeks ago, but it is also mandatory when living on a military base so maybe that is why they don't wait. He did fine with it though!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> My vet wont chip until 6 months.....I have had a problem the last 2 nights...for the past couple weeks I have been doing 2am feeding with the babies but now I have moved it to later in the night and about 2 she starts screamig and howling and wakes me up...nice I know!!! I then let her out potty and she goes back to bed but this kills me seeing I am up again like an hour later and cant really go back to sleep...so at the feeding time in the night she wants to play and is wild, I put her back to bed until 6 whrn the hubby gets up for work and I feed again and then I put her back to bed from 7 to 9 and she is fine...I al the only one that hears her complaining to get out of her crate and it is making me insane seeing as I sleep very little as it is...and shes so wild during the night jumping on the babies while Im feeding I tend to be short with her.....so my question is how do I stop this????? Here is a pic with her first fish...she loved it and is doing fab on the raw diet!!!



lol, i feel your pain, though i'm sure you're up wayy more than me with the lil pups, but i have an 8 month old who still wakes up once or twice a night for a bottle. So, aside from getting up twice with Sage, i'm also getting up to feed my youngest. AND, my husband sleeps through it all! I'm the one who wakes up at any little noise. And he's the one that works, so i feel bad making him help me. Ah, gotta love it.


----------



## mommy2b&z (Aug 6, 2010)

Just got back from the vet with Buzz and he weighs 23lbs 3oz...he got some shots and we go back in 3 weeks to finish them up. He's the picture of health and did really well!


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

At 11 weeks, Limerick is doing great. He eats like a little horse, and he's close to being housebroken. The biggest problem he has is that he keeps changing his sign to let us know he has to go out, although it has gotten a bit more consistant. He's getting much better with his crate, gets up once to go potty at about 3 or 4, then he sleeps untill one of us gets up at about 7 or so. I'm thinking of trying the bell on the door thing, but I'm not sure how to train him on that.

We're starting to get his biting and nipping under control, with the help of a spray bottle of water and saying 'no' and stoping play when he bites. He's getting the idea. He loves the firehouse (wife and I are both fire fighters), and everyone he meets falls heads over heels for him. He gets his second set of shots this weekend, and then he can start going to the park and going to socilization classes. We've had him around friends dogs, and he's great, if a bit energetic, so I'm not too worried. After that, it's puppy basic training class for the three of us, then maybe we can start him on obedience training. More pictures to come soon.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Pics of Limerick at 11 weeks. These are after he discovered that the spray bottle is more fun as a game than as a deterrent.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, he has also decided that he likes wires that hang down. My mouse for the computer is now wireless.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Limerick Main said:


> Oh, he has also decided that he likes wires that hang down. My mouse for the computer is now wireless.


ob chew through my laptop cord...AHHH. She also likes things she shouldnt and is pulling things off the hangers and wall...like the robe and my scarfs I find them outside....

One question I give her awesome food and a million toys but she only likes to play with my clothes and shoes and eat her own poo....why is that!?!? 

She was a July 1 baby so that makes her 3 months and 1 week or 15 weeks old today. I weighed her this morning and she is 19lbs....still tiny but she is gaining everyday.

How are your pups?


----------



## mirthril (Jun 23, 2010)

Lovemydoggiesx2:

My pup is just a few days older than yours and also on the raw diet so I thought I'd weigh in here. 

I went into the vet at 15 weeks, and was told my guy was underweight at 21 LBS. He looked long and lean like your little one, seemed happy, but was hungry ALL the time. 

I'd been feeding him exactly 5% of his body weight in raw food daily. At the suggestion of my vet, I upped him to 6% and he seems SO much better. He's now almost 27 lbs. coming up on 16 weeks. He's filled out, his hips aren't as clearly defined but he still has a waist and his tummy still tucks up near the back legs. It's a huge difference - he just looks so much healthier.

I think with raw food, the puppies bodies process it so easily it makes it more challenging to find the right amount to feed your pup. The range given is 5-10% when they are little. 10% is just crazy, but I'd up your little one's food amount by 1%-2% to see if it helps her fill out a bit. 

Kindest regards,

Jessica


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Mirthril,

I am feeding her 10% plus suppliments. My vet is against the raw diet but admits she looks good. We changed her diet because dog food made her have constant diahrrea and she never ate and was only 10lbs two weeks ago, so she is packing it on it just takes time. 

What does your like to eat? Her favs are liver and fish.


----------



## mirthril (Jun 23, 2010)

It’s hard to pick my little guys favorite –he’s sort of an equal opportunity eater.

I have him on a “Raw food for dummies” program (me being the dummy), in that I feed pre-packaged raw food which has the appropriate blend of organ meat, veggies, and meats. Right now I’m doing a mix of OC Raw and Oma’s Pride. I like OC raw better, but my pup seems to enjoy them both. I do feed whole meats as well for dinner sometimes and thus far my guy’s favorites seem to be chicken wings and liver. 

He’s a serious fan of food though and I haven’t found anything he won’t eat and love yet - Including toilet paper, rotten fruit, and cat puke. Gross! : )

At 10% your little girl is going to fill out nicely in no time. And don’t let your vet freak you out too much about the raw diet – my breeder has been running a raw fed, minimally vaccinated kennel for over 15 years, and you’d be hard pressed to find healthier, happier dogs than her crew. I feel confident it’s the right choice for my little guy at least – he’s had zero cases of diarrhea, puke, or any of the other stomach ailments puppies seem so prone too. And the only time his poo has been remotely soft or stinky is when a friend or his trainer have fed him grain based treats.

So with the fish – you are feeding her the whole thing, bones and all, right? I’ve been nervous about giving my guy whole fish just because those little bones scare me.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Om my gosh yes...I posted the pic on here last week. I gave her a whole fish about 1lb...of course the fins were off and it was gutted but still had the head..she has had it 2 times so far and it is her fav.

Daily other than her suppliments I pre pack her food and freeze it and take it out at night for the next day. I am giving her banana, apple, pear, carrot green beans, squash, yogurt (she only likes sugar free fruit flavor), about 10% organs..she always eats first, integral brown rice, 1 hard soup bone or pig foot or ear, a peice of chicken with bone and some steak or hamberger meat...it seems like a lot, but I weigh it out. I am now doing 2lbs a day and feed her 2x a day 10am and 5pm...with snacks of course...she is packing on the weight and couldnt be happier with no vomit or diahrrea issues.

I only buy her high quality meats and produce from the grocery store. I think I spend about $2 a day but they is 60 a month and less than a bag of Eukenuba here.

I think maybe you should start doing it yourself instead of buying the prepacked...my think is I want to know EXACTLY what she is eating and have control over it. If we keep one our pups it will def go on the raw diet as well...I have already started them on it. They are eating baby cereal, formula and raw hamburger right now...good luck and keep me posted


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

I haven't checked in in a while. Daisy is doing great. At her vet appointment last week (11 weeks) she weighed a little over 17 pounds. She still bites a lot but seems like it is getting a tiny bit better. 

The only potty accident she's had all week was when my husband left her out when I was bringing the kids to school and he was taking a shower. We hung a bell on the door and she quickly learned how to shake it to let us know she wants to go out. Before that she would go by the door, but if we didn't notice her right away she'd pee on the floor - she didn't realize she should whine or bark. Now, even if the bell isn't there she usually scratches on the door.

We started obedience class a week and a half ago - she does great there, but not always so great at home.  Everyone there is impressed with her since she's so young, they don't believe when I tell them she can be a terror at home! She does sit, down, stand (all with just hand signals for now) and come when I call (we don't sue the come command though, just are supposed to call her name). We just started on sitting when a stranger greets you and loose leash walking.

She's a cutie pie who likes to dig in the grass and eat anything that is outside - including snails & rocks! Here is a picture of her after jumping in the pool then jumping in a hole that she dug.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Sage is a digger too. In fact, i need to give both of my dogs baths tonight. Cute pics


----------



## james70 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Muddy Face*

Mom,
Daisy look cuter even with all the mud ... Nice ...


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's my july 16th baby who came home with us september 11th his name is Rowan!


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's Limerick at the firehouse:


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

That is such a cute pic of Limerick!! Bobbie Update: She was 15 weeks on Thursday and is a whopping 22lbs!!! Ok, yes I know she is still really small but she is getting there. Her tummy is the only thing that grows while her legs and face stay the same...we keep telling her shes going to be a funny looking girl if those things dont start growing too!

Im wondering what are the weights of your guys now??


----------



## DaisyB (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am new here.

My Daisy was born on July 3, we brought her home with us on Sept. 18
She went to the vet yesterday and is doing great, she weighed 23.2lbs


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

When I last took my big guy into the vet a week ago he weighed 22.something, so I'd imagine he is around 25 by now.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi everyone.

Ryley was born on July 3, 2010 so as of yesterday he was exactly 15 weeks old. Took a couple of pics of him in the backyard today...



















and this one was taken about a week and a half ago....










Weighed him yesterday and he weighed in at 32 lbs. He's getting to be a big boy!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Ryley's dad - He's a handsome fellow! I love how much fluff he has around his ears  

How's everyones house breaking coming along? Rowan's still having some issues so I'm just wondering where everyone else is.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

We finaly finished fencing the yard in this weekend, and Limerick is loving it. He turned all of the patio furniture into a zoomie obstacle course, and runs around like a little lunatic! He's starting to darken up a bit, which is nice, and he's also showing a love of water. We had him at the in-laws, and he discovered the almost empty inflatable pool, and ran zoomies in it for about 15 minutes. Once he has his last shots, we can bring him to the pond nearby and let him have fun. 

He still has the occasional accident, but mostly from us not paying attention, especialy after playing. Being able to play with him off leash in the yard is going to be a big help, I think.

If anyone from Long Island wants to get together for a Golden Puppy play date, let me know! Belmont Lake State Park is VERY dog friendly, and might make a good location.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh yes, we've definitely got some housebreaking issues. Chopin still doesn't give any signals when he wants to go out. I think I'm going to try that bell on the door thing. He hasn't peed in the house for about 4 days, but my stupid sister never puts him in his crate when she goes out!! She says its animal abuse. UGH. So of course, when I get home I've got two stinking surprises and a puddle of pee to clean up.
Ok my real issue-
Chopin can't do any tricks! He can sit when there's food, down when theres food and I guide him with i, and that's about it. He's been in obedience school for 3 weeks, now, but no improvement! Help!!!! Any suggestions??\
Oh also, we went to the vet 2 weeks ago, he was 20.3 pounds then, now at 13 weeks, he's probably more like 26.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I just realized I should formally introduce Chloe on this thread! I had her own introduction thread with these same photos, but it was so rainy yesterday we couldn't get any good ones! I'm hoping to get more this week! 

Anyway, Chloe was born on July 18 so she's exactly 3 months old today! We have her vet visit this afternoon, so I'll find out her weight today! She's doing ok with housebreaking...it's more about us getting her outside since she's too busy playing to notice she has to pee! No pooping in the house at all though, which is much appreciated! 

Anyway, looking forward to watching all our pups grow up together!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not alone, my biggest problem with Rowan is he keeps peeing on his crate mat! He thinks that anything that isn't the actual linoleum is pee-paper. I've washed that darn bed like twice a day for a week :S Rowan also isn't whining to go out yet, but he does go to the front door where his papers usually are (if his bed is in the washer that is). He doesnt poop unless he absolutely has to like during the day when we're at work. Any ideas to get him to stop peeing on his bed would be greatly appreciated, I've washed the living crap out of it to try and get the scent out so I just dont get it :[


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello! Macy was born on July 5th! brought her home on Aug 29th. AND I LOVE HER SO MUCH! I have a million pics of her which I have all over her own fb page (I know, im obsessed) you can see her by going here: Macy the Golden Retriever | Facebook ! Once I get the swing of this forum thing ( i just joined- so far so cool).. I will be putting many pics on here too! 
So excited to see all of our July puppies grow!!! 
I assume most of our puppies are teething right now!? Macy has lost her two front teeth and one bottom tooth, and at the moment the top two adults are poking through! 
Also, she is in her third class at obedience school and goes once a week! 

Excited to hear updates about everyones "babies"


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

oh ya.. wanted to ask... are most of you crate training? I am... and Macy has her own internal alarm clock which wakes her (and us) up at 6:13 almost every morning on the dot!!! it is crazzzy weird how bang on it is each morning. She barks to let me know! (I try not to go to her when she barks though...) so she doesnt associate barking with being let out. 

I hope that she starts sleeping in a little later as she grows up! 6:13 on a Sunday morning is not fun  BUT then again I see her little face and I melt and am suddenly wide awake and full of energy. I am smitten with her! It is nuts! 
AHHH Macy <3


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Hahaha they do have little alarm clocks its true! I work nights so Rowan usually lets me know its time to get up at almost 11am on the dot every day. Sunday however he gave me a present and slept until 1:30pm, god bless his little doggy heart.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Chelseanr- I MAY be able to help, I have to say, Chopin was a whiz kid at crate training, I was armed with my nature's miracle, but not one accident! Once I slept in and he was crate for 14 hours, not 1 accident! 
ANYWAYS what I suggest is taking the bedding away. Some dogs relate the soft cushyness as there bathroom. My pup sometimes peed on his regular bed, s we took it away. Also, he kept digging at his crate bedding, and I discovered it is cuz he's hot in the crate, which explains why he prefers sleeping on the floor to the couch or his bed.
The Magic of Macy- I went to your facebook page- very cute! I just HAVE to ask, I saw the pic of Macy with Sophie the cat on the car. HOW DID YOU DO IT???????? With my cat and dog, it's still a war zone, Chopin's taken bites out of the cat, is sworn enemies with the cat's tail and this morning I caught him witt with the cat's HEAD in his JAWS. UGHHHH. Our trainer said to keep them apart, but the cat keeps jumping over the baby gate. Our trainer said she'd bring her cat to our next class Thursday, so hopefully we'll work it out. How did you get your cat and dog wo be friends???? Thanks.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

ABBY- Actually, the cat really does not tolerate Macy for very long, pretty much the only time they will sit or lay next to eachother is in the car. In our home they run around, Macy chases Sushi and Sushi will run away and get just high enough that Mace cant reach her and then Mace with bark nonstop! So I wouldn't say they really get along too well. (secretly i think the cat likes it though, and its like a game to her...ha ha) We never try to force the cat to be near macy either, someone told us this works best... Cats are very independent and so we allow Sushi to decide for herself when is a good time to come up to the dog. It doesn't happen very often, but every now and then we will catch Sushi checking out the dog while she is asleep. She is still getting used to the fact that there is another animal in the house. I think it may just require alot of time... eventually your cat may come around.. However, I do have a friend whos dog and cat are constantly at war and they've lived together that way for 8 years now.  So i think its just sort of a hit or miss thing. 
Good luck though, let me know how your pup makes out with the trainers cat at the next class!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I crate train Bob too! After the first couple days we quit gave a rest of it for the week and just let her tear apart the house at night and then gave it another go and it has been great. SHe does still wake up at 2am...which sucks but I understand. We have babies and I was doing a 2AM feeding for a while and she got used to being out of her crate for like an hour so now she is having a hard time getting back into the swing of things. She never pees or poos her kennel which is great.....as far as the day time that is another story...no warnings or indications just squats and goes where ever she wants....ahhh....other than that like yours she is teething and it is so cute to see her little smile with missing teeth...she is 15 weeks and about 23-25lbs.


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Daisy is 13 weeks today. She went tot he vet yesterday and was a little over 23 pounds. I thought she was looking a little skinny, but the vet said she is right on target for the Grow Them Slow plan. 

Over the weekend I got very nervous because I saw dried blood on the back side of her rear thigh. She had been playing with our friend's dog all day, but he is super mellow and never does a thing to her. It turns out that it was a skin infection. Looks like she is allergic to flea bites! Even one bite can make her have an itchy rash which makes her scratch more. So, $177 later she is on oral medicine, ear drops (oh yeah, she had a small ear infection starting - too much time in the pool!) and medicated shampoo. :no: I feel so sad for her!

The good news was that she got her last shots so she FINALLY was able to get outside of our yard. We took her to the kids playground by us yesterday just for 1/2 hour. She just sniffed around like crazy! Today we walked her to school with the kids- they have been waiting to do that since the day we got her. I was worried with so many kids, bikes, scooters, etc, but she loved it! Just sniffed along the whole time. On the way back she got pooped and just lied down in someone's front yard for a few minutes! Lots of kids and parents stopped to pet her which i was hoping for - I need to get her used to more people since she's been cooped up in the house.

We have had 3 obedience classes. She does great in the class then not so great at home, but she is getting there. We're working on stay this week - it is a tough one! The teacher wants them to be able to do a 1 1/2 minute sit/ stay. We start with 1 second and just keep working on it. I got Daisy to about 7-8 seconds. After that she just wants to lie down - but the teacher says no, it has to be a sit!

Knock on wood she has been sleeping through the night and has not had an accident inside in about a week. She is still nipping like crazy though. She's ripped three of my son's school shirts and one pair of my jeans so far.

I'll have to get some new pictures this week.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Im so jealous that everyone is in puppy classes and not Bob. I have never seen anything like that here....but I did start a dog play group that meets at our local park every Sunday so Bobbie can get some playtime in with other unleashed dogs. I really miss home sometimes....Krispy Kreme, Dog Parks, Wal-mart...the list is long.

Im taking Bob to the mountains on Saturday for her second day hike. It should be fun. The colors are just starting to change here.


----------



## Winston'sMom (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello! Winston was born on July 22 ,and came home on September 14th. Right now we are at our vacation house in the North Carolina mountains which he is LOVING! His potty training is going well. He goes to the door and whines to let us know he needs to go out. Most of the accidents he's had were our fault for not paying attention. Due to one thing and another he won't start puppy classes until November 4th. I hate that it's starting so late, but it was the only option we had. He has mastered sit already, and now I'm starting on down. Wednesday we took him to a little town near us that is TOTALLY dog friendly. All the stores have water bowls set up, and many have dog treats at the cash registers. Winston was quite the star! He met all kinds of people and everywhere we went you could hear people stay, "Oh, there's Winston again!" Lots of fun.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Winston's Mom, can't wait to see pictures of your little guy. Lucky you that he's already whining to go out, we have to watch Rowan like a hawk or he'll just go at the front door.

Has anyone else noticed a drastic increase in their puppies energy level? I take him out every morning for at least a 20 minute walk (usually closer to a 30 minute one if I manage to get up in time) then I take him to the park and let him run around off leash for 45min-1 hour a night. He plays fetch, runs around like crazy, bolts back and forth across the field, I make 3 big circles around the field which is probably around a km per lap. He used to get back into the car and crash instantly, then when we got inside he'd just lay down and sleep. NOW all of a sudden he never seems to be able to burn all his energy off, he runs and runs and runs and runs and runs and runs and runs and onandonandon, and then when we get home he chases the cats, eats anything in sight, runs up and down the stairs and NEVER calms down until I put him to bed. Good lord he's tiring me out LOL. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, Limerick is exactly the same. the whole 20 minutes of energy 1 hour of crash is a thing of the past. He seems to have a bottomless reserve of energy now.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

HEY JULY PUPPIES!!! CLICK HERE IF YOU WANT TO HELP MACY WIN A CONTEST!!! GO GOLDENS!!!  It would honestly be very much appreciated, we are soooo close, yet so far away lol.. hate to give up now though. we have made it to the first page! There's a week left so there's still hope!!!! If we win, we will get a free car!!! Runner up gets a years worth of dog food which I will donate to the local shelter here. (Macy is on a strict diet, and although a break in the cost of food for her would be nice, I bought her fully prepared for the expense, so Donating to animals in need seems to be the best decision for me! )
CLICK-------> MACY


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh, and feel free to vote for Macy's sister, too! lol 
----> Sushi


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Sage is getting big. She's a digger! She loves the dirt. We got her a HUGE crate since she outgrew the one we had originally. So, she sleeps in that at night or if we go away. We let the dogs out every hour or so, so she hasn't had any potty issues in a long time. She sleeps through the night in her crate and gets up whenever we do. She's awesome... just still very chewy. We can't really pet her or love on her without her trying to bite us. So, i can't wait until she's out of that stage. She's finally retrieving balls and stuff. She likes it...so, that is fun.


----------



## mommy2b&z (Aug 6, 2010)

Buzz is 16 weeks 2 days and I just weighed him and he's 31lbs. How about everyone else?


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Macy had her final set of shots yesterday, DHPP, Lepto and Rabies vaccines. She weighs 24.6 lbs! Our vet said she looks VERY healthy and has exceptionally strong looking legs We are so proud of her Lol
I haven't figured out how to post pics on here yet, but feel free to check out Macy's FB page! And post your pics there too! Anyone else have a fb for their dog or am I the only crazy one!? LoL just joking! 
Okay, here it is!!! 
Macy the Golden Retriever | Facebook


----------



## San_Fran_Fan (Sep 17, 2010)

The Magic of Macy said:


> Anyone else have a fb for their dog or am I the only crazy one!? LoL just joking!
> Okay, here it is!!!
> Macy the Golden Retriever | Facebook


Don't worry, I have just started a FB page for Roxy  Feel free to check it out! I have just started it, so it is a work in process.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Golden-Roxy/167681629924787


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick will be 14 weeks tomorrow. I'm guessing he's around 20-25 pounds. He's very healthy, and has very thick back legs. I think he's going to be a good jumper like his mom. 

His next vet visit is saturday for his last shots. He had his first day at a local lake, and took to the water like a duck, splashing around and going after his tennis ball. He goes through landshark stages every now and then, has only had a few accidents this past week and has gotten good about telling us he needs to go out. He even went so far as to grab his leash, drop it at my feet and run to the door.

I made him a facebook page teh day after he came home with us, so Macy is not the only one. Actualy, he's a fan of Macy's page. Look him up and friend him: Limerick Main Hartill

I needed to go to PETCO to get him a new bully stick. There was a puppy socialization seminar from 2-2:30, so I wanted to go after that (since he hasn't finished his shots). So we get there at 2:45, and the place is jam packed with dogs! There was a training class and vaccinations going on at the same time! He had an absolute blast, everyone loved him (Let's face it, Golden pups are a crown pleaser), and he was so good with the other dogs. He made friends with a 2 year old female rottweiler named Xena while we were in line, and 2 German Shepherds wanted to do nothing but play with him.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Buzz and Bobbie share a birthday. I weighed her just now and she is 26lbs, so I am so happy she is about the same size as everyone else since she started so small...I think she is really short still ans has skinny legs and a little head...just a really fat ass....hahah The pic is from saturday with our pup...you can see her back end is kinda large...I feed her 10% of her body weight each day and maybe it is time to back down to 8...hahah I love her


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

We're so proud of Limerick today. I forgot to latch his crate last night, and not only did he still spend the whole night in there, when he woke up this morning at 6, instead of having an accident, he came into the bedroom and woke us up to let him out.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Macy doesn't like the water yet  She will only ever go in up to her paws, and only if I throw something.. Anyone else have this issue?! My last golden, we couldn't keep her out of it!!!


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick only went in the one day, but it was up to his chest before he chickened out. Based on past goldens, I'd say just be patient and don't force her. If you can, get her used to deeper water in a bathtub with warmish water.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

We noticed last night that he has lost quite a few baby teeth, so the joys of teething should start soon.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bobbie has gained 2 kilos in the last 2 days!!!! so she is about 30lbs now!!! She is turning into a little mini cow. We brought home her potential Brother Bradi the other day, he is 21lbs and sooo tiny!! Bobby has lost lot of her teeth too!!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

OOOh teething! I'll have to take a peek in Rowans mouth tonight when I get home. We weighed him at home the other night and he was 32lbs, getting to big for me to pick up lol.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

O M G so cute!


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

all the the puppies here are wonderful I can't take my eyes of them  mine are also from July but they are already six years old  on July 27th in 2004 they looked like this :


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

later like this



twins 

and later... 

and with uncle Tyson


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

that picture where they're eating may well be the cutest hing I've ever seen...


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

it was realy nice to hear or rather read that


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

I was tring to put them in a circle but that was the best we could do 

here while playing in Tyson's house in which by the way he never slept cause he slept on the biggest bed in the house for guests, he sneeked there every night when everyone was sleeping  but the house was the puppies favourite playground


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

and now portraits of each pup  in the order they were born 
Buddy

Baster

Berta

Buffy

Brandy

Bimber

Baby

Beauty

B.J

hope you enjoy watching


----------



## molly12 (Oct 29, 2010)

two more with daddy 


ok that would be enough unless you want more...


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

We always want more.

Just weighed Limerick, he's 21 pounds. Long legs and a slender body. Last shots are tomorrow.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

HEY GUYS! HELP A JULY GOLDEN PUPPY WIN A BRAND NEW CAR! JUST CLICK THIS LINK, AND EVEN TELL YOUR FRIENDS TO VOTE TOO! THAT WOULD BE AWESOME  ONCE THIS CONTEST IS OVER, I WILL FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST PICS ON HERE! IN THE MEANTIME, CHECK OUT MACY ON HER FB PAGE!!! 
HERE IS THE LINK FOR THE CONTEST---> MACY

HER FB!!! ---> Macy the Golden Retriever | Facebook


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I voted again...good luck


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Just got back from the vets, lepto is done, one last distemper in 3 weeks. Happy and healthy, he vet says he's a perfect 3 month old golden.

Then we went to PetSmart opening, and he had a blast. Got signed up for puppy training classes, 8 classes for 110. I liked the trainers and I liked the facility, they reschedule if needed and they seem realy nice. He had lots of fun with all of the other dogs and pups there. His favorite was a 9 month old Bernese Mountain Dog. He is SOOOOOOO good with other dogs and new people. Now he's getting ready to crash for a while.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Just brought Rowan home from his first "Puppy school" class, we both had a blast! They also have a complementary 1 hour indoor play time for all the pups before the class. He's all tuckered out now (thank goodness) and ready for a good long nap lol. 

I also checked his mouth, no signs of any loose teeth yet :O


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Does anyone know at what age they wil lose their canines? Most of Macy's other teeth have already fallen out and are growing back in, or they are missing and we are waiting for the adults. 

What is a good teething toy??? I have gone through sooo many toys and Macy will not chew on any of them for longer than 30 seconds! she gets bored that fast! I need something edible that she can work away on! Any suggestions?!


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Also, I realize everyone will have mixed opinions about this, but what age are you having your dogs spayed/neutered? or are some of you not doing this!?


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

We're not going to neuter Limerick at this time. If he passes his health clearences in 2 years, and if he does well in obedience trials and dock jumping, we're going to breed him with the advice/help of our breeder.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

In the car









Playing in the leaf pile
















So cute and calm when asleep


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

We're leaving for last set of shots now! I was planning a day at the park and a picnic, but of course it's pourrrriinnnnggggg... Ugh, Vancouver weather....
Anyways, we weighed Chopin a few days ago, he was 29 pounds, now probably more like 32. We're having the last puppy class Thursday, and we already signed up for Pre-CKC prep and handling obedience classes in January!! Sooooo excited, the training club is FANTASTIC!!! Stanley Coren himself is a trainer there!!! Love his books 
We're going to neuter at about 8 months. Chopin hasn't lost any teeth yet, and no loose ones.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Rowan hasn't lost any teeth yet at all :O is that weird? 

As for neutering it's in my puppy contract that we will wait at least a year to get him fixed, so I might just wait the extra 6 months and get it done at 18 months. Really depends on his behavior and stuff too.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

I got home from work yesterday, and I think he grew while I was out! His coat is starting to come in on his hindquarters, and it's losing it's puppy softness. But still full on puppy soft in the front! Our little guy is growing up so fast! I was wrong about his teeth, he hasn't lost any yet. My wife just didn't realze how small some of the puppy teeth are, which is easy to understand after almost two months of being nipped by the needles in the front.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I can't wait for teething to be over haha, I'm soooo tired of Rowan biting and pulling on my sleeves and arms :[ He ripped a hole in my favorite sweater the other day. I'm going to talk to the trainer at my puppy class about it because he's actually getting worse not better (he almost had me in tears last night because he was nipping me so hard :[ )

His adult fur is starting to come in for sure now too, its getting a bit of a wave on his spine and is lighter and coarser than his puppy fur. On his face it looks like he already has an old man mask because the coarse light hair is coming in around his eyes and muzzle first. I can't wait for the beautiful feathering to start coming in, anyone have any idea how long that might take? 

@ Limerick - I love your pups color! I think goldens look best in the fall because all the colors just compliment them so well lol. He's very cute!


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Got last vaccinations yesterday!! The vet said he was very healthy and in great shape. Would be about 75 pounds, he was 32.8 at 15 weeks! Chopin has 1 wiggly tooth, lower incisor, hasn't come out yet. I don't think his adult fur is coming quite yet, he is still very soft. He was always super fluffy and he already has alot of feathering from like 10 weeks. He has feathers on his front and hind legs and tail. He's not biting as much as before though, I'm so glad! 
After his vacc. yesterday we spent the afternoon in the park, brought a picnic and he chased the ducks, it was a fun day.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Pictures from Limerick's visit to the lake last week:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Chloe lost her first tooth! It's one of the tiny ones in the front, so I doubt I'll find! We have most of Jack's baby teeth so I guess we'll be keeping hers too? She's becoming a bit more nippy but still not even remotely as bad as Jack was at her age. 

Only 1 accident yesterday (on hubby's watch, none on mine), which is a huge improvement and housebreaking is improving generally. She's holding it better and seems to be taking longer to relieve herself when we're outside. 

I'll get some new pictures of her this weekend! Assuming Jack is feeling better we have a show to go to in LA so she'll be going with us!


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

I've got to check Limerick's mouth and see what's what. I don't think he's lost any, but you never know. My wife will be devastated as it will mean he's growing up even faster.

This will be a hard weekend for us. We're going out of town for a long weekend and leaving him in the care of a friend who grew up with Goldens. My wife is having separation issues. Our friend has a Yorkie, so it should be interesting to see how he does with her.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

We started to notice some blood on his chew rope last night. So it looks like he'll start losing some soon.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie was born on July 12th. I took her to the vet last week and the vet said that her teeth looked ready to start falling out. Sure enough, the next day she was missing 3 or four. Just a few days later, the new teeth have already emerged. I can't believe how fast these pups grow!  

Cookie was about 31 pounds at weigh in last week.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Just took Rowan for his last vaccinations! The vet says he has two adult teeth at the front but the rest are still baby teeth. He also said he's in great shape, nice and lean with good muscle but not too skinny. He now weighs 15.6 kilo's (34.5 poundsish) 

Will have to get some new pics of my big boy :] The camera batteries are dead so i'll have to charge them up!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Saadiah and I are joining you!!!! 
Saadiah was born on July 9th, 2010.
I lost my sweet baby Tessa October 22nd, 2010 and Saadiah joined are family October 29th, 2010. 
Saadiah is a sweet little doll. She loves to cuddle!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome to Saadiah.

Bobbie is finished losing her teeth. They all came out within a few days of each other and grew in again quickly...though they are still small. Bobbies weight today is 28lbs...she was more last week, but maybe her belly was just full. And her little brother Buddie is 27lbs! I think they are both still on the small sides. but they are plump and healthy. I am so ready to end the puppy phase no matter how cure they are...I just cant handle the chewing and destruction....having 2 pups is double trouble cause they teach each other bed things...hahah

Anyone have any idea how pig our pups will be with the current weights and ages?


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Sunny Dog*

I was reading through the other posts, but before I finish I want to share. My puppy was born on July 25th, and I got him at 10 weeks old. He is 13 weeks old now. He has a billion toys also, but I quickly learned to put the cell phone charger well out of reach, as he chewed through 2 of them. I also left my phone within his grasp last night...good thing it had a case on it. The case is demolished, but it seems as though he had fun with the case and less with the phone. He is super relaxed, and everyone comments on how calm he is. I had a trainer over to the house as an introduction for Luna, and she commented and said that Sunny is the best behaved puppy she has ever met. He walks perfectly on his leash, and always sits. I call him a pancake dog, as he always lays with his rear legs splayed flat and his front legs straight out front. He weighs (I am going to weight him right now....play jeopardy music...) 30 pounds...!?!? Can this be right? I mean he is heavy (not fat, I just mean I don't like to pick him up). Is that normal? They said his Dad weighed 150lbs, which I know is not right, but how could he have AKC papers and not be pure? I mean I love mutts (hence Luna) but really, it 30lbs okay? Actually it read 32-33lbs, I am just rounding. Hmmmm. As far as the potty training goes, he was so easy! It took me 7 months to potty train Luna (granted she didnt have a dog door). he had one accident (that Luna corrected!) and went outside every time after that. I have been very lucky. I did not meet the Mom or Dad, as he was free (the breeders brought him to my house to meet and see if we were a good home). He has AKC papers, but really 30lbs? Isn't that a bit much for 13 weeks? I am going to try to post a few pictures of him below. (these were all taken at about 10 weeks old) Hopefully it works


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Just out of curiosty how many July puppies are there?


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I haven't counted...I have one LOL


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

What a cutie Rae! 30 sounds about rightish, I just got Rowan weighed at 16 weeks and he's 35ish pounds :] 

Rowans going through a gangly phase, he's all legs and people keep thinking he's a lab because his fur is sooo short. 
I took him to the dog park earlier and he got in two full on fights with another dog over a ball, it terrified me and I have no idea what to do. Will once again check for lose/missing teeth since he should be hitting that phase any day now, I can't wait for the teething to be over.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

tessalover said:


> Just out of curiosty how many July puppies are there?


I counted because it far more fun than getting ready for work. There are 24, I think.

Dakota
Bobbie
Buddie ( Bobbies recently fostered brother we are keeping)
Daisy
Buzz
Cody
Ozzi
Chopin
Indie
Sophie
Sage
Bella
Limerick
Dash
Trinity
Cookie
Rowan
Daisy
Ryley
Chloe
Macy
Winston
Saadiah
and Sunny

Our pups are all about 4 months old now, and generally around 30lbs! our babies grow so fast. I look forward to seeing holiday photos of them!


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

raerae- I posted this on your thread. 30 ish pounds isn't that big for 13 week old. Are his paws big? If they are, he'll most likely be a big boy! Did you purchase your pup from a (good) breeder? A good breeder would NEVER, EVER let a 150 pound golden mate. 150 pounds for a golden retriever is quite impossible, a great dane would be at least 20 pounds lighter than that! I don't think you need to worry, but do call your breeder!

I think Chopin has worms!! Tapeworm to be specific. I found litle sesame seed like things today (my brithday!) so I'll bring a stool sample to the vet tommorow. Blechh. 
Chopin lost I think, 4 teeth already, all insisors, I think. It's hard to tell...
He also has very nice feathering. He's been a very fluffy guy since day one and had pretty heavy feathering on all his legs since about 10 weeks, now he also have neck/chest and tail and butt feathers, it's very cute  Also, he's growing some very shiney golden hairs! Especially around the scruff of his neck and all over his belly, they're like shiney gold!
I have a golden pancake too, or as we like to call it, a golden retriever rug, cause it looks like those bear rugs except very much alive!


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

So far, all reports are that Limerick is doing great at our friends house. Her Yorkie is his new best friend and he's been behaving, having fun and not destroying anything. Just hope that he wants to come home when we get back!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I saw another thread for an April puppy calender with the proceeds going to a charity, would anyone here be interested in doing the same for our guys? I would gladly throw one together and maybe we could vote on a golden charity to send the proceeds to?


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Chelseanr said:


> I saw another thread for an April puppy calender with the proceeds going to a charity, would anyone here be interested in doing the same for our guys? I would gladly throw one together and maybe we could vote on a golden charity to send the proceeds to?


That's a great idea!
How about we splits the profits and donate it to our local SPCA's?


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

That would be a neat idea if we made a fair amount for sure :] I don't think we'll be raking it in though so I was thinking along the lines of a cancer charity if its only like $25 or something.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Chelseanr said:


> I saw another thread for an April puppy calender with the proceeds going to a charity, would anyone here be interested in doing the same for our guys? I would gladly throw one together and maybe we could vote on a golden charity to send the proceeds to?


It wasn't just thrown together.

Our April calendar took many, many hours of my time to put this together and get published. I was hoping that member of the entire forum would purchase our calendar.

Maybe the July pups can come up with something a bit different so that the members could also purchase that item with proceeds going to a charity.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I meant no offense when I said thrown together :]


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

On that same note, since its that time of year maybe we could do a package of Christmas cards, or maybe not even christmas cards but just one with maybe some birthday cards, thank yous, get well soons etc.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Regardless of the April pups doing the calendar I thought it was a great idea still as my pup could be in the calendar and not just pups I dont know...but either way I would still buy one and support the cause. But also cards are a great idea.

I think its great everyone is getting into the giving spirit. I dont think it should be a competition between the months, just giving to needy causes during the holidays.....=).


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Just came on here because i saw that april puppies have a calendar!!!! I see you have already been discussing this, i think it is a fantastic idea and i will definately buy 4 at least for sure! I really hope that gets put together and that macy gets put in it too!!!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Sadly we've been asked not to do our own calender :[ Sorry to let everyone down. But if anyone else has any good ideas we can always take those on board and do something different :]


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Chelseanr said:


> Sadly we've been asked not to do our own calender :[ Sorry to let everyone down. But if anyone else has any good ideas we can always take those on board and do something different :]


hmmm, who has to "ask us" to do a calender? We could just print some up at fedex or something. I could definitely sell a bunch to my family and neighbours!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Abby said:


> hmmm, who has to "ask us" to do a calender? We could just print some up at fedex or something. I could definitely sell a bunch to my family and neighbours!


I like the idea of a pack of greeting cards. That way every July puppy could have their own card and no one would be left out if they wanted to participate. And they don't have to be holiday oriented and can be used whenever. Plus, the printing could be done as needed if more orders came in! Just a thought


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Well personally I think it is LAME that 2 months cant do the same thing....though it is stealing their good idea, I admit....but its a great idea. Like I said, I would want to have my pup or one I know on a personal calendar. But anyhoooo. I am absolutely up for doing greeting cards, and I think they can be funny. We can do for Birthdays, 4th of july, halloween, Christmas, Sympathy, Wedding, ect. (I am laughing seeing these now) 

Anyone wanna step up and be the lead for this?


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a pretty good background in graphic design and lots of free time so I'll gladly take it on :]

By the way, theres nothing saying we as a group couldn't put together a calender for ourselves with maybe two dogs per month or something since theres 24, and just not advertise to the rest of the forum so we're not taking anything away from the one that has already been made. I know for example I live really near Ryley and his Dad so me and him could get together and do a photoshoot with both of them in it for one month. :]


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

yes yes this sounds fun!!
I'm up for anything, calender, greeting cards etc.
We could make a bunch of holiday/christmas cards and send them out in the card exchange here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/87617-holiday-card-exchange-2.html


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I personally think that cards would be best, just so we don't upet anyone or even something beyond a calendar and cards. I can't really think of somethign of the top of my head, but I'll try to think of something, but whatever we decided on if there's anything I can do to help just let me know. I know I'll try to get some good shots of Saadiah this weekend by the latest. 
Ash


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

If we're going to do Christmas we'll have to move FAST, it'll probably take me a few weeks to put them all together which brings us to the start of December. I've been looking around online for a decently priced company for printing them and am beginning to consider just using my home printer for it instead because most places are charging over $1/card which isn't reasonable with a mark up in it for the charity of $2. 

And this way you guys could even mix and match what you want :] Want 25 of just your pup? No prob, I'll just print 25 at cost plus postage and the markup for charity!


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I would be super interested in buying cards...would it be possible for me to send you the images that I would like to buy on cards and buy them? I mean, I want to try and get a picture of my furry family (3 cats and 2 dogs, only one of which is a golden) and have that on cards. Would that be okay?


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I'll have to see how much work its going to be to design and put together each card, even at 2 hours a card it'll take me almost 60 hours just to do the 24 pups and I work full time and have puppy classes on the weekends :S I would LOVE to but let me get back to you on it.


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

I still love the calendar idea. If anyone is going to get upset about it, let them. Afterall, the point is to raise money for a charity, isn't it?! I would have considered buying an April calendar too, to support the cause! I have multiple rooms in my house where i use a calendar. It would definately be more exciting to have puppy's that we know on there, especially our own. I think since there are 24 of us then the two per page idea works perfect! Im living in Collingwood Ontario, so I don't know who I live close to but I would be willing to drive... OR what about just putting two seperate pics on one page if we can't get the pups together!? The whole idea is to have fun with this, I can't believe anyone would be jealous that we are "copying" their idea... If anything, feel flattered that you thought of it first and others think it's great! 

If we do cards, I will buy one package to support, But I really loved the calendar idea. If I buy cards, I will not want to give them away LoL


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Aside from this current discussion of calendars/cards etc... I wanted to ask anyone if their puppies have experienced Snow for the first time yet and how they reacted?!~ I had Macy in it on Saturday and she absoultely loved it. She bounded like a deer ahaha it was soo incredibly cute! I uploaded a video and pictures on her page ---> Macy the Golden Retriever | Facebook

Let me know what your pups think of snow! Also... I have to point out that Macy still does not like water!!! This is very weird to me!


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

this is the best website for making cards and calenders or whatever. If we buy in bulk they're even cheaper! http://www.vistaprint.ca/vp/welcomeback.aspx?xnav=logo


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Abby said:


> this is the best website for making cards and calenders or whatever. If we buy in bulk they're even cheaper! http://www.vistaprint.ca/vp/welcomeback.aspx?xnav=logo



Ooooh canadian! I will for sure check it out, I also just found a local place where i could get 250 cards for $99 so it would be $13 + shipping including the charitable donation from there :] 

Rowan saw his first snow a few weeks ago but it wasnt very deep :[ But it was funny that whenever I'd tell him to sit he'd hover his little hiney like 1/2 an inch off the ground lol. You guys have lots of snow :O Looks like Macy had a blast.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I have far too much free time at work tonight, so can everyone vote if they want to participate in the greeting card fiasco (I will aim to get cards at around 25 for less than $15 CAN) and ALSO vote if we want to do Christmas cards only or a full range of greeting cards then I can start collecting photos!


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmmm, at this point I want Christmas cards, but I might order other cards after Christmas


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I vote for the cards to start ASAP. If we could get Christmas cards quickly that would be cool, but my vote is to have an array of cards for all Holidays/ themes and we should send them to you ASAP to get started. I have have mine to you by the weekend. Where should we send the photos to? I have 2 of the 24 pups so I can send group and individual shots and let you choose.

Sarah


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> I vote for the cards to start ASAP. If we could get Christmas cards quickly that would be cool, but my vote is to have an array of cards for all Holidays/ themes and we should send them to you ASAP to get started. I have have mine to you by the weekend. Where should we send the photos to? I have 2 of the 24 pups so I can send group and individual shots and let you choose.
> 
> Sarah



I agree, I vote to have an array of cards for all Holidays/ themes! Especially since I think it will take extra time for people to get holiday themed photos done. Pick your favorite photo and if it happens to be holiday themed, then great!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

The Magic of Macy said:


> Aside from this current discussion of calendars/cards etc... I wanted to ask anyone if their puppies have experienced Snow for the first time yet and how they reacted?!~ I had Macy in it on Saturday and she absoultely loved it. She bounded like a deer ahaha it was soo incredibly cute! I uploaded a video and pictures on her page ---> Macy the Golden Retriever | Facebook
> 
> Let me know what your pups think of snow! Also... I have to point out that Macy still does not like water!!! This is very weird to me!


Hi,

We had some snow a couple of nights ago - not too much, but enough to cover the grass. Cookie seemed a little hesitant at first, but then she started eating the snow and jumping around. 

The night before, I took her for a walk in the sleet, and she did NOT like that at all. Can't really blame her though. It was very windy and the ice kind of hurts. 

Brian and Cookie


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Everyone can email me their photos to [email protected] :] Try and make them the best resolutions possible! We'll do a variety of cards since I don't think christmas ones will reach people in time to be sent out prior to christmas :[ 

So I'm thinking : 
2 Get well soon's
2 Thinking of you's
2 Thank you's 
2 Happy easters
2 Happy halloweens
1 Happy mothers day
1 Happy fathers day
5 Happy birthdays
7 Christmas?


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome....I got the good Nikon SLR out and charged up....I will go through the old photos but Im planning on taking some new of the kids as well....

oh, are pics from now okay, or should we do new baby ones only??


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I dont think it matters  Whatever your favorites are :]


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

I am putting together a photoshoot! My sister is a professional photographer, so it will be great!
I'm going to get out his halloween costume and get some Christmas stuff for him, this will be great!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

So when should we get the pictures to you? I (realistically) will not be able to take any until this weekend. So I'll get mine to you by Sunday. The categories are good.... I'll try to make mine a Christmas one. I'll just pull out the decorations and see what happens!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

This weekend would be great! But as long as I have them by next weekend at the latest that should be fine :] 

ahaha awesome  I'll probably just fill whatever gaps are left over but I would love to do a Halloween one too because its my favorite holiday. Might get some cheap b-day supplies and do a birthday card


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Chelseanr said:


> This weekend would be great! But as long as I have them by next weekend at the latest that should be fine :]
> 
> ahaha awesome  I'll probably just fill whatever gaps are left over but I would love to do a Halloween one too because its my favorite holiday. Might get some cheap b-day supplies and do a birthday card


I'll try to do a variety of shoots with her...depending on how well it goes. I'll just send whatever I have!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey all  Rowan lost his first tooth today XD I'm ridiculously over-excited about it lol. Hows everyone else? 

P.s Ryleys Dad - I'm in puppy school with a pup from your litter I think :]


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick went on a growth spurt and is probably close to 30 pounds now. He's lost most of his front teeth except the fangs, and some of th fromt adults have come in. He's calmed down a bit in terms of the biting, and he seems to be a bit more inquisitive, although his new hight means that we have to move things further up.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Chelseanr said:


> Hey all  Rowan lost his first tooth today XD I'm ridiculously over-excited about it lol. Hows everyone else?
> 
> P.s Ryleys Dad - I'm in puppy school with a pup from your litter I think :]


 
Macy started losing her teeth around 14 weeks! her bottom front ones first, then in the top front.. and this week she has lost 3 of her canines! (One top fang, and both bottoms).. There is one on the top still hanging on! lol. I have never found any of them! 
She has all of her adults now excpet for those fangs.. but I can see them coming in already! How exciting!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

We got Saadiah at 14 weeks. And she had one tooth gone already, she lost two in her first week home (so last week) and they were within days of eachother and she has another lose one. She didn't lose any this past week though.


----------



## james70 (Aug 30, 2010)

*teething*

Hi guys,
Just wan to check when all your puppies teething, do they experience diarrhea problem?
Or is it bcos of my raw chicken diets to my DASH?
Pls advice.
Thanks


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie was up to 35 pounds when I brought her to the vet this morning...unfortunately our visit was for a persistent upset stomach. We picked up some really pricey prescription food and some medication. I hope this makes her feel better!

As for teeth, she's lost most of the front ones. I only found one, which I saved. The reason I found it was because she attacked a paper towel that was dangling from my hand, and when she dropped it I noticed a bloody spot with a tooth stuck through the towel! 

Brian and Cookie


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bob lost all her teeth really early. I think she was finished by about 16 weeks, but the top was was hanging and I yanked it out :--big_grin:
She has had another growth spurt. I posted pics of her an her bro in the pictures forum but I will here too. She is 36lbs and her brother Buddie is 34lbs. I took the pics holding them because I never think you can tell how big they actually are. Anyone else interested in taking a pic holding your pup so we can see how big he/she is? First pic is her, second him.


----------



## james70 (Aug 30, 2010)

*nice one*

Wow ... they r big n heavy ... U r strong to carry Bob ...
Nice ...


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

They grow so fast! I'm having a hard time picking up Rowan now, I think he's about 35 pounds. Your pups look huge lovemydoggies! I will take a pic holding Rowan tonight maybe but he flails wildly whenever I pick him up.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick had his last distemper shot and his raibies shot last night. He's a healthy 26.3 pounds, and our Vet loves him to death. She said that normaly, you can double a dogs weight at 4 months and that's about how big he'll get. But last night, she said that looking at him, that will not be an accurate guess and he'll probably go to 70 pounds or so. She thinks, as do we, that he'll be long and tall and lean, a real runner's body. More pics as soon as I charge the batteries for my camera.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, he also go chipped last night. He cried for a second, but was then fine with it. I think it was harder on my wife than it was on him. 

On a side note, my family has been using the same vet practive since the 70's. Our normal vet is a younger one, and she also has goldens. Limerick got to see our old vet last night. His first reaction, other than how cute and well behaved Limerick is, was that when he saw our last name, he just knew that we'd have a Golden, he was so glad to see that we're carrying on a sort of family tradition. 

Also, why is it that Limerick can be so well behaved with strangers, to the point that people go out of their way to comment on how sweet and nice he is, but he can still be a little monster when he gets home?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Limerick Main said:


> Also, why is it that Limerick can be so well behaved with strangers, to the point that people go out of their way to comment on how sweet and nice he is, but he can still be a little monster when he gets home?


Ha! My kids can be the same way!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Just checking in. Sage has a vet appt on monday, i'm excited to see how much she weighs. She grew a lot. When they lose their teeth, is that when they normally stop with the chewing/gnawing? 
Also, how much food should they have now? I've been a bad mom and just scooping her food into the bowl 3 times a day, not measuring.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

mine are chewing worse now then ever....its horrible. If it dosent stop soon I might go mad


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Chopin's 40 pounds now. He's losing teeth pretty quickly and I am pleased to say that the biting is almost completely gone! I'm so pleased, my cuts and scars from are finally healing! 
Is the greeting card thing still on? If so, I'll send in some pictures right away.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I haven't gotten any pics from anyone yet :[ 

Rowan's chewing has slowed down a fair bit, and he's won our trust enough to have the run of the downstairs while we're at work; I'm desperately hoping we won't come to regret this choice lol. I looked in his mouth last night but I can't tell which are baby and which are adult teeth anymore, but the spot where there was a hole last week now has a tooth sticking out!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Chelseanr said:


> I haven't gotten any pics from anyone yet :[
> 
> Rowan's chewing has slowed down a fair bit, and he's won our trust enough to have the run of the downstairs while we're at work; I'm desperately hoping we won't come to regret this choice lol. I looked in his mouth last night but I can't tell which are baby and which are adult teeth anymore, but the spot where there was a hole last week now has a tooth sticking out!


Mine will be sent to you this weekend. My camera lens that I LOVE is broken but I'm going to take some this weekend using my other one.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a professional photographer coming out next Friday so I will have (hopefully) great shots of the pups...and our family...=) Other than that I want to look through my external harddrive for old baby pics of Bobbie....we bought a new computer a couple weeks ago and transfered everything off of the old....I will get them in promise...=)


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Chelseanr said:


> I haven't gotten any pics from anyone yet :[
> 
> Rowan's chewing has slowed down a fair bit, and he's won our trust enough to have the run of the downstairs while we're at work; I'm desperately hoping we won't come to regret this choice lol. I looked in his mouth last night but I can't tell which are baby and which are adult teeth anymore, but the spot where there was a hole last week now has a tooth sticking out!


That's amazing! We can't let Chopin be alone for 5 minutes!! and even we are home, he's confined to the kitchen/family room!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Sage is 36 lbs. Vet appt went good today.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Abby said:


> That's amazing! We can't let Chopin be alone for 5 minutes!! and even we are home, he's confined to the kitchen/family room!



The downstairs has been puppy proofed to the 9's lol. I would feel safe leaving anything and anyone in there it's like a fortress. 

Rowan weighed 36 pounds at yesterdays vet visit :]


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Buddie finally outweighs his sister. Today he was 38.5 and she is 37.5.....where are my tiny pups?!?!

They head back to the vet on Monday for their rabies and microchips!


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

I've been trying to take some updated pictures of Limerick. He's getting big, like all of them, and his color is realy starting to deepen. His ears and all along his spine is turnign a nice red/gold. Unfortunately, about all I can get is a red/gold blur as he runs around. I'll try again tonight.


----------



## San_Fran_Fan (Sep 17, 2010)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> Buddie finally outweighs his sister. Today he was 38.5 and she is 37.5.....where are my tiny pups?!?!QUOTE]
> 
> Roxy is a week or two behind a lot of the July pups (she was born on the 27th), but she is probably only 25 lbs or so. She was 19 at her last vet appt 3 weeks ago...
> 
> The signature pic was just taken the other day, so this is a recent pic.


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

Sunny has been so good on his walks until today! I was wondering if anyone else experienced the same thing? He used to be perfect, and today he was trying to pull ahead, and every time we came to some grass he would flop and roll and play-bow to Luna, who of course wanted to respond. This made for a very very long walk, albeit a cute one. I did not let him pull, and continuously changed direction and stopped when he did pull. However, he walked so well until today!
 I can't help but post recent pictures!


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's a question: How much is everyone feeding their pups? Limerick gets 1 1/2 cups twice a day, total 3 cups per day. He's 27 pounds, long and lean. I spoke with our vet and he said that we should monitor his size to judge the amount. If he get's chubby, feed less, if he hits a growth spurt and gets skinny, feed more.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

I am feeding Macy Royal Canin Lg Breed Puppy , 1 cup 3 times a day (total 3 cups) . When can I switch to only twice daily?! I havent weighed her at a vet since 16 weeks of age (she weighed 25 lbs then)... She is now 21 weeks... and I feel like she has doubled her size! What is everyone taking their dogs to the vet for at this age?! I thought that their last set of shots was at 16 weeks?! Am I missing something? Also.. when is everyone going to spay/neuter their pups!?


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Also, I know i was originally on board with the whole card making idea, But unfortunately I am not going to participate afterall. I really liked that calendar idea, and although the card idea is not a bad one, I just do not see myself using them.. Also, being it is that time of year again, the wallets looking a little empty due to all the ppl I have to buy xmas gifts for as it is. Sorry guys!!! Im sure they will turn out great and they will make a great keepsake for you!


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

ALSO!!! I am literally losing sleep over trying to decide which kibble is best for Macy. SHe is doing fine on Royal Canin, and the reason I went with it in the first place is because I had many ppl telling me it was a great choice! BUT I recently read an article that it is not the best food, and that breaks my heart to learn!!! It is a fairly expensive food $73.99/35 lb bag. (Canadian dog food)... So i am not cheaping out... AND I DO NOT MIND SPENDING THE MONEY as long as I know it is good!!!! Of course I only want whats best for Macy, and since I've been trying to ask more ppl about this I get a different recommendation every time!  
Help?!?!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

If she's doing fine on Royal Canin then don't switch her. People have a lot of opinions on food, and an article criticizing the food shouldn't make you question your judgment. I've heard great things about Royal Canin and it was recommended as a good choice by our breeder. We elected to feed a different food and our dogs do well on it, so we're sticking with it. But don't switch her food just for the sake of switching it


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

I haven't updated in a while but Daisy is doing fine. She was born July 13th so that makes her a little over 4 months. I got on the scale with her this morning and she is 37 pounds. I was surprised because she looks lean to me. She eats 1 cup 3 times a day. We have switched her to an all life stages food per our breeder and vets recommendations. She is on Natural Balance right now because she had some skin allergy type problems due to flea bites. The vet thought it would be good to put her on a limited ingredient food, but I'm not sure I think she really needs it since her last food gave her no problems. After the holidays I'm going to look into food again.

She also was great on walks until last week. I was so excited that walks were one thing I wouldn't have to worry about, then it all changed in one day! She pulled and yanked and sat down and wouldn't move - ugh! I tried one more day then went to the Easy Walk Harness that our trainer suggested. She seems to do a little better on that, but I don't think I have it fitting her quite right so hopefully it will really work once I figure it out. I'm hoping I won't need it long after I have more time to leash train her.

She hasn't been in her crate in a few weeks. I have to remember to put her in there when I do quick trips out just so she won't forget about it. 

She is still nipping a little, mostly to my 5 year old son who plays like a puppy with her. He doesn't like when she does it, but he won't stop rolling around on the floor and running past her!

She loves the pool (we live in FL so she can still go in!), frisbees, tennis balls and treats. She also likes to follow me almost everywhere - she even hears any little move I make at night and will follow me to the bathroom in the middle of the night! It is hard when I need to sneak out for an early morning run - it wakes her up then my poor DH has to deal with her once I am gone.

Right now we are babysitting a brown lab for the week - Daisy is loving it! I think he is helping to teach her some more manners.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

The card thing : If there is little interest in doing this then lets just do a calender instead. I know that the original calender maker has asked us not to but we can always not market them to the rest of the forum. I know I would love a calender with Row-row in it. Its up to you guys though. I haven't gotten any photos for cards yet and I'm going to be busy through most of december. 


Rowans usually fed 1.5cups x2 daily but since he has kennel cough and seems more hungry than usual I've been giving him an extra half a cup here and there since he's so skinny anyways.


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I am glad to hear it isn't just Sunny! Though he did much better on our hike today, mostly I think because he had to focus on where he was placing his feet! This was his first hike, and it tired him out! We only went for an hour, but I think my previous problem was that our simple 1 mile isn't enough anymore, I guess we will have to explore more of the neighborhood!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

RaeRae1706 said:


> I am glad to hear it isn't just Sunny! Though he did much better on our hike today, mostly I think because he had to focus on where he was placing his feet! This was his first hike, and it tired him out! We only went for an hour, but I think my previous problem was that our simple 1 mile isn't enough anymore, I guess we will have to explore more of the neighborhood!


I love the look of your puppy. I think he looks so much like my Buddy!!


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I think the same thing when I see pictures of Buddy!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

well, they are both adorable puppies, they could be brothers. I LOVE the long noses. My little Bobbie has such a short face, I love that her brother is different.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

As for the talk of food. I feel like I am a mess. Bobbie has been on totally raw because she did not eat dog food as a pup, but Buddie was on dog food. I switched him to raw he has done well......but I am a bad mom and one morning I looked in the freezer and I was out of their packages so they had to eat puppy food...they scarfed it down...the only reason we were on raw is becasue of them not eating kibble. So now I give 2 cups of kibble in the morning (we are using pro plan) and at night they get 1lb raw, with a lot of cookis in the day.

I just feel really insecure in the food department and I never know if I am doing the right thing for them. But they are growing. 

We rescued Buddie exactly a month ago, and he has gained 19lbs in that month. He is a bit thinner than her because his body is a little longer.

Question: Are your dogs short or do they have long legs? We are really confused becasue both of the puppies have really short legs and they are not tall at all. When do their legs grow?


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't know for sure but I read in another part of the forum that goldens are supposed to be longer in body than they are tall. They will get taller, but not super tall. I don't know when it is spouses to happen though. I love the longer noses too! Bobby is so adorable!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> Question: Are your dogs short or do they have long legs? We are really confused becasue both of the puppies have really short legs and they are not tall at all. When do their legs grow?


Rowan could be a super model with his legs, they're suuuuper long. I think it just depends on the litter; we were in puppy class with another GR and he was short and stocky with short legs and rowan towered over him even though he was 2 weeks younger. His legs grew the most probably between 3-4 months, he probably doubled in height :]


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

For those with females, when will you spay? I heard around 6 months is the best time? I don't want to do it too soon...

Sage's next appt is in 3 weeks or so. She'll get her last set of shots and her microchip. 

She's about to go on her first road trip! We're headed home for Christmas and it's about a 7 hour drive. She's fully potty trained, i just wish the biting would soon stop! I don't want her to be annoying to people. I know she's still a puppy though... just can't wait for her to stop with that! :


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

I am still undecided as to when I will have Macy spayed. I may wait until after her first heat. BUT I used to believe that earliest was best! I DONT KNOWWWWWWWWWW WHAT TO DO and it's stressing me out! 

The biting WILL stop!!!! Don't worry!! 
Are Sage's adult teeth all in yet???


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I thought Bobbie had lost all her teeth...but I guess Im not a puppy dentist casue we went to the vet yesterday and he scolded me....her adult teeth are just growing in and pushing the baby ones back...here I thought she just had a lot of teeth...how was I to know....so he extracted her big baby k-9 on the right side and it bled so much and was really swollen, but her left side wont budge and it is not loose at all. he said if it doesnt get loose soon I have to bring her back to get it removed....boo...Her and her borhter are 5 months old tomorrow. She is 41.3 and he is 42.2lbs...they are big...I posted new pics of them today in the pics area.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

oh yes I forgot to mention she has baterial vanginitis...casue the vet says she is about to start her heat .....my baby....almost in heat...its a sad day


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

I want to wait until after her first heat too... but i'm worried about the mess. I've never had a female dog before. How will we know? Are there signs it's coming? Will it be a mess everywhere? How long does it last for? I should probably go read up on this since she's almost 5 months!


----------



## mommy2b&z (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never had a female dog that went into heat but if Bobbie is getting ready to come into heat, I'd make sure Buddie is no where around her. I'm no expert but I know the lines of brother & sister don't matter once she's in heat! JMHO


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Our trainer is starting to realize what he is dealing with. We've been telling him that Limerick is too smart sometimes, and can figure out ways to get around things that we are trying to teach him. We were explaining that he keeps grabbing his leash while walking. So he tried to distract him with a ring toy, with a look that says "yeah, all owners think their dog is the smartest ever". Tried to tell him this wouldn't work, because now he wants both. But I let him try. So Limerick drops the leash, takes the ring and drops it on top of the leash. Then he puts his nose through the ring and grabs the leash. Voila! He has both now. My wife says to him "See? This is what we've been saying. Welcome to our world."


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

LoL that is very funny! What a smarty pants for sure!  Macy only ever grabs the leash when we turn back in the direction of home. weird.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Want to chk in on weights...and generally everything...our pups are all about 5 months now.

They went to the vet last week and buddie was 42.2. I just weighed him now and he is 46.1. Little guy has had a big week. I am starting to get worried about his weight. The vet said Buddies weight was looking good. I think he is getting a bit fat but I guess I am worried about cutting his food as they still are growing pups. Bobbie on the other hand is thinning out a bit and is lookin good at her 42lbs.

They have finally turned the corner on pottying in the house...thank goodness. We will see how Christmas goes with the in laws...they live in Paris on the 5th floor with no lift...fun times for all of us...=(

So what are your pups weighing?


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Have not had Macy weighed in a bit but will get back to you.. I only know that at 4 months old she weighed 25 lbs... So it's gotta be close to 40 by now. SHe is slim though.. so we will see. 

And Males naturally are beefier than the females so maybe he just looks fat next to her, but I wouldn't cut the food back just yet. Especially if the vet says its a healthy weight. Also, the coat of a male weighs that much more just in itself, and also is way more heavier and thicker looking than a females. keep that in mind!  

Ill get back to you on Macy's weight. she was 5 months on Sunday the 5th.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

We haven't weighed Rowan in a while, maybe I'll take him down on saturday and get him weighed. I'm pretty sure he's passed the 40lb mark; at our last vet visit two weeks ago he was 36.6.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST WEIGHED MACY !!! SHE ONLY WEIGHS 32.2 LBS!!!!! She was Born July 5th


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

*Trying to learn how to post a picture*

Here's a pic of Macy at 5 months. 32 lbs. Hope this works!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Maybe my kids are just too fat. Bobbie is only 4 days older than Macy and Buddy is 6 days older. She is 43 and he is 47 now....I worry that they are still small and how much more are they actually going to grow. I heard at 6 months they really slow down...if thats the case we are in trouble cause my two are REALLY short...lol. I posted this in the pic forum, but this is them a couple days ago in their new beds...
.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

I am not an expert or anything (maybe I will learn more after this Saturday because I am going to a dog show for the first time).. But i THINK that shorter is more desirable in the judging world... So I don't think it is abnormal for them to seem short to you.. and I haven't heard that at 6 months they slow down.. I have heard that it isn't until one year that they fill out and look "Adult". BUT then again, as I said.. I'm no expert, as we know hahaha. 
Your "kids" are adorable! Thx for posting pics! Can we try and get everyone to get a shot of their pups standing (like the pose the show dogs do).. so we can get an idea of sizes for these July puppies?? Like to compare weights maybe and see whats "normal"?? No idea what the ideal weight should be at this age for male/female... Anyone going to a vet soon who could ask?! I don't want Macy to become overweight/underweight.. I am feeding her the reccommended amount of kibble each day.. But how do I know she is not underweight at 32 lbs (5 months?) I am concerned... 

OKay ttyl


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

PS---> I KNOW ALL DOGS ARE GOING TO BE DIFFERENT AND NO TWO DOGS ARE ALIKE.. this is just out of curiosity and for fun


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

We measured Rowan yesterday and he was 21" to the top of his shoulders!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

We had Mon-Wed off this week for Bank Holidays and the headmistress of my school thought it would be a great ieda for school to be open half day today for children to come in if they wanted. Monday and Tuesday are exam days and they get their grades right before Christmas.....Ughh who wants to go to school on Saturday, certainly not the Teachers. So I got permission and I brought the puppies with me. About 1/3 of my students came and the puppies very VERY popular and to my great relief very well behaved. They never jumped up once! I teach primary and we have 1 hour periods. We split up the pups and they went from Teacher to Teacher. The kids were begging and crying to have a pup when they were with others.....it made me feel pretty great. And we only had one pee pee accident.!!

I wish I could bring with with me more often. I think it was really great for the kids and the pups!!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Chelseanr said:


> We measured Rowan yesterday and he was 21" to the top of his shoulders!


 
Unless I did it wrong mine are 17....I knew they were midgets!!! =)


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

no one has updated on here for a while. 


Bobbie has hit a weight plateau. She is 20.3 kilos or 44.7lbs. Buddie on the other hand is growing like crazy...outward not upwards...he is 23.3 kilos or 51.3 lbs. They are looking so different these days. They eat them same. She has had a spurt and is now taller than her brother and is looking really lean.....Him, well he is a stocky little fella. They eat and exersice the same so I dont understand why their bodies are so different.

I showed my Mom Buddie on Skype tonight snd she said ¨oh my god Sarah that is not a puppy anymore¨


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> no one has updated on here for a while.
> 
> 
> Bobbie has hit a weight plateau. She is 20.3 kilos or 44.7lbs. Buddie on the other hand is growing like crazy...outward not upwards...he is 23.3 kilos or 51.3 lbs. They are looking so different these days. They eat them same. She has had a spurt and is now taller than her brother and is looking really lean.....Him, well he is a stocky little fella. They eat and exersice the same so I dont understand why their bodies are so different.
> ...


We haven't weighed Rowan in a while but since we'll be down at the vets so much for the next bit I'll probably bring him in with me one day and get him weighed. He is for sure starting to look like a "dog" its so crazy how you just look up one day and a 50lb animal is coming racing towards you like a banshee, about to leap into your lap all limbs and tail, and you just think to yourself "Where did that little puppy that didn't cause bodily harm to me go?"

Does anyone else find themselves going "hey, don't lick that" 904541564845635444444656663244 times a day?


----------



## mommy2b&z (Aug 6, 2010)

2 weeks shy of 6 months old and Buzz is a 53lb lap dog...LOL


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

Sunny is 55lbs, or was last week  He is getting neutered tomorrow, anyone else getting them altered yet?


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick is 34 pounds at 5 months. Don't know how tall he is, as we can't get him to stand still long enought to measure. I have to get some recent pics uploaded soon. He's turning a nice reddish gold, curly hair and he already has a nice vertical jump. He definately has his mothers jumping ability in him. Can't wait for the summer when we can get him out in the water and see how far he can jump.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Both of my babies are over 50 lbs now!!! Bobbie is 50.4 and Buddie is 55. They grow soo fast!

They really enjoyed Chistmas and their gifts from santa. We are going to France tomorrow for 2 weeks holidays...I am a bit nervous, but I am sure it will be a great time.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Big blizzard here Sunday and yesterday. Limerick LOVES the snow. Pics to follow tonight.

Yesterday, he decided to give us a scare. He somehow found a box of heavy duty staples and proceded to chew up the box and chew on the staples. Rushed him to the vet, and surprisingly, he didn't swallow any or even cut the inside of his mouth.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Update on Cookie - I weighed her last night, and she is about 45 pounds.

She is really loving running around in the snow, even though it made it a little hard for her to do her bathroom business.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey all! Macy has a vet appointment tomorrow because she has a weird discharge coming from one eye and i am worried about it. I will also be having her properly weighed so I can let you all know that soon too. She is still growing so much each day and is very dark in colour compared to what she was last month. She seems very healthy (except for her weird eye thing right now...) and she is so well behaved! My husband and I are enjoying her very much. She is seriously the best decision I have ever made. 

OH ya... wanted to point out, she is starting to shed slighlty.. hahaha. But I totally dont even care cause to me, its just a reminder that I have the worlds best dog living in my house hahha! Dog fur around the house is a small price to pay for owning this amazing breed!


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is a pic of Macy at almost 6 months.


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

She is beautiful! Here is a less cute picture of Sunny, but the most recent one I have. He just turned 5 months (his birthday is late July).


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

awe cute!!!! I always love how dogs faces are exactly the same as adults as they were when they were pups! lOL

Had Macy weighed today and she is 44 lbs on the dot! Her Eye has an infection and we have to give her drops for a week. Nothing serious though, thank god!

Wish I could see more pics of our july puppies!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Sage (6 months on the 7th!)


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh and here is a side view of her.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

What a Beauty!!! 

I am going to try and post a link here to my good friend FB page, where she is advertising her new small business ARF WORX. She is an amazing artist who is just starting out (because her friends are all trying to encourage it  I told her that I think many pet lovers would appreciate her work and maybe even love a portrait of their pet drawn for them.. I am having one of Macy done right now.. Just a little keepsake for my wall by my nightable, so I can wake up to her every morning lol...
Her prices are really great right now, as she is going to see how this takes off! If anyone is interested, contact HEather via her Fb page... click this link!!! ---------> Arf Worx | Facebook

PS--- spread the word !


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Daisy is 5 1/2 months old. I don't know if I dare say it, but she is just starting to mellow out a tiny bit. The only time she nips ever is at my 5 year old son when he gets her hyper. I've watched her with puppies and then with my son and I am sure she thinks he is a puppy so I've been trying to get him to help train her more so she'll see him as a person not a puppy.

At the dog park this weekend










Trying to fit in my son's chair









Snuggling with two of my kids yesterday morning


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Sage has an appt on the 18th for last set of shots & microchip finally. Then we need to discuss her spay! I still have NO idea if i want to have her spayed (she's 6 months today). Or wait until her first heat. I'd love to wait, but i'm scared of the mess. I have a 1 and 2 year old and can only imagine how insane it could be.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Are pups suppose to get another set at 6 months? I thought I was done for the year after the 3rd round  Also does anyone know often I should be deworming? I know heartworm isn't an issue right now where I am since its the dead of winter, but I can't seem to find any definite answers online if it should be monthly, bi-annually, or annually?


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's Rowan coming up on 6 months :]


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 
I know I don't post in this thread very often, but I thought I would let you know that I posted some new pictures of Saadiah. Here;s the link...
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...p-1-year/90907-saadiahs-5th-month-photos.html
Also today is Saadiah 6 month birthday!!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

A bit late, but I just joined today and found this thread.
My little guy was born July 21, 2010, so he's 5.5 months old now. This morning he stood 21" at the shoulder and weighed in at 53.5 lbs. He's my pride and joy.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Very nice pics!!! Both those dogs are adorable!


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's a pic that I took a couple of days ago. Ryley turned 6 months old on Jan 6


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's another one that was taken around Christmas time.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG I just LOVE Ryley! His head and his ears are just the cutest!!


----------



## SweetChloe10 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brand new to this forum..... Our Chloe was born on July 20th. She is the glue that brought our blended family together. i never in a million years thought I would love a dog like I do her...... this breed is completely amazing.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Chloe looks so precious, I am so happy that you are loving her so much  I also am overwhelmed with how much I love my baby girl Macy... And I wonder how I will ever love anything more than this dog. My husband and I gave Macy her CKC name 'The magic of Macy' because we feel that she saved our relationship in a big way and so she is "magical" LoL sooooo cheesy I know, but its true!!!  

Chloe seems like she is going to be very tall! Cant wait to see more pics !


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

and PS... Golden Retrievers are the only breed ive ever known or owned and in my opinion its the only breed I will ever own in my lifetime. THEY ARE THE ABSOLUTE BEST


----------



## San_Fran_Fan (Sep 17, 2010)

Roxy had here final booster shot yesterday along with getting spayed. She was sore all night last night and finally back to herself this afternoon. We are supposed to keep her activities to a mininum for the next 10 days until she gets her stitches out. By the way, she weighed at just over 38 lbs...


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie was spayed and microchipped this week too. She was very out of it when I got her after surgery (she kind of had a Tommy Chong look about her), but by the next morning she was fine. 

It was almost impossible to keep her still on the scale at the vet, since a golden came in right after us and they _really _wanted to play, but she came in at 47 pounds.

She seems much more bothered by the bald belly than the stitches!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Chelseanr said:


> Are pups suppose to get another set at 6 months? I thought I was done for the year after the 3rd round  Also does anyone know often I should be deworming? I know heartworm isn't an issue right now where I am since its the dead of winter, but I can't seem to find any definite answers online if it should be monthly, bi-annually, or annually?


Sage is delayed on shots. I believe this is her last. It might only be her last booster. I forget!


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Weighed Ryley today and he's at 56 lbs.

Oh... and here's another pic... I took it today...


----------



## james70 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Big*

Ryley look big ... His fur is also beautiful ...
He is really July Babe ? 
Wow ... what u feed him? Mind sharing ..
I just add u in FB ...
Cheers


----------



## james70 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Uploading my*

Dash sleeping with my son.


----------



## SweetChloe10 (Jan 12, 2011)

The Magic of Macy said:


> Welcome to the forum! Chloe looks so precious, I am so happy that you are loving her so much  I also am overwhelmed with how much I love my baby girl Macy... And I wonder how I will ever love anything more than this dog. My husband and I gave Macy her CKC name 'The magic of Macy' because we feel that she saved our relationship in a big way and so she is "magical" LoL sooooo cheesy I know, but its true!!!
> 
> Chloe seems like she is going to be very tall! Cant wait to see more pics !


I will post more pictures as I get them -- Not sure if I mentioned before, but Chloe's only sister in the litter is named Macy. How cute is that?


----------



## County JR (Sep 26, 2010)

Born July 27th. 64 lbs and growing.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

james70 said:


> Ryley look big ... His fur is also beautiful ...
> He is really July Babe ?
> Wow ... what u feed him? Mind sharing ..
> I just add u in FB ...
> Cheers


When we weighed him last Sunday he was 56 lbs.
I agree, he has a great looking coat.
He was born on July 3, 2010
We feed him Nature's Logic Lamb formula www.natureslogic.com (was recommended by the breeder, Auburnmist Golden Retrievers)
See you on FB.


----------



## kbr (Jan 6, 2011)

just checking in to see what everyone's july pups are up to these days.

mine is still having some challenges with polite greetings of other dogs and humans on walks. he just is so excited, he tries to lunge and doesn't do a very calm sniffing but instead just tries to play - on a leash. not allowed and not easy. we're working at it though!


----------



## gauta (Dec 4, 2010)

County JR said:


> Born July 27th. 64 lbs and growing.


Awesome photos so cute


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Ryley will be 7 months old on Feb 3. We weighed him on Jan 29 and he was 60 lbs!


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick was weighed on Saturday, he's 41 pounds at 6 months, 1 week. It's deceptive, though, because he's long and tall, just very lean. 

He's going through a rebelious phase right now, does not want to do what he's told, and tries to test our limits constantly. Hopefully he'll grow out of this soon.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Ryley is awesome!!! SUCH a good looking dog!! Its crazy how much longer and more full his coat is than Macy's. Macy is only 2 days younger than Ryley, I haven't weighed her lately.. but she goes in to be spayed on Tues. Feb 8th, so i will have her weighed then! 

ARE THERE ANY JULY PUPPY FEMALES LEFT WHO AREN'T SPAYED?! Just wondering what everyone decided! ANd what about the males?!


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

The Magic of Macy said:


> Ryley is awesome!!! SUCH a good looking dog!! Its crazy how much longer and more full his coat is than Macy's. Macy is only 2 days younger than Ryley, I haven't weighed her lately.. but she goes in to be spayed on Tues. Feb 8th, so i will have her weighed then!
> 
> ARE THERE ANY JULY PUPPY FEMALES LEFT WHO AREN'T SPAYED?! Just wondering what everyone decided! ANd what about the males?!


Thanks...

Ryley hasn't been fixed.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Chloe has not been spayed, but we're showing her in conformation so we have no immediate plans to do so  She's probably about 40 pounds right now and turning into a beautiful girl. This is still the most recent picture...I need to take some new ones!


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

Sunny was neutered at 5.5 months. I realize there are pros and cons to waiting or doing it early, but he is a pet and I don't want him to feel the urge to leave the yard  Here is a current picture. 

















Most of the family ready for bed...no room for me ever lmao


----------



## kbr (Jan 6, 2011)

my pup is 7 months on february 4th and was scheduled to have his neuter last week, but due to a bout of tummy troubles we put it on hold per the vet's suggestion. i hope to get him in this month though. 

and size wise, he is 61 lbs already!


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

We're keeping Limerick intact for now. If he does well with dock jumping and obedience and gets some titles, and if he passes his health clearances, we're thinking of breeding him. We'll make a decision after that. If he doesn't pass his clearances, he'll definately be neutered. Not going to risk unhealthy puppies.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

After many weather related delays, Limerick graduated from puppy school last night:


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

At 7 months Bobbie is weighing 60lbs and Buddie is 65lbs! I still think they are small but I guess they are big now compared to most of the others. The are not far nor tall....just the very typical european stocky blocky build!!

Wow!!!!! I cant beleive our babes are already 7 months...time flies!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I was totally off on Chloe's weight! She was weighed at the vet yesterday and weighed 53 pounds.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

We measured and weighed Rowan not long ago and he is 22" and 49 lbs. For some reason he lost a pound somewhere and hasn't gained any in about a month but we did just switch him to adult food with a smaller portion size.


----------



## County JR (Sep 26, 2010)

My boy just weighed in at 64 lbs. He's been the same weight for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

We just got an easy lead harness for Limerick. What a difference! I'll admit that I was sceptical about it, but it has worked wonders in just one weekend.


----------



## kbr (Jan 6, 2011)

LimerickMain - which harness did you get your pup? The Easy Walk one or the Gentle LEader? I'm considering getting one and would love to hear what you think.

thanks!


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

We got the easy walk. It's fantastic. It was an almost instant turnaround with him. Makes it easier to control him, he doesn't pull and he actualy seems happier with it than with his old harness. It's still a bit big, and he needs to grow into it a bit more, but it's still an amazing change.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Just had Macy weighed yesterday at the vet when I had her spayed. She is 46 lbs! 
Vet said her growing is pretty much at a hault right now, And doesn't expect her to get too much bigger, although I think she will, because she is only 7 months. Anyone know when they are considered to be "full grown"?


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow this thread has been dead for awhile! 

How are all the puppies doing?

I've been away so I haven't seen Saadiah in person for a few days, but she's good. She looks funny right now cause she's fillinf out in her neck. I call her my little lion. I have no clue what she weigh's right now, but I imagine she's still really small well compared to the other July puppies. She eats 3 cups of food a day, but she's so active. And oh she just want's to get into everything!

Well I hope all the other July puppies are doing well!?!?!


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

*Hunter is Jyly 5th*

My Hunter girl was born July 5th. People always think she is a boy because of her name. She wears a bright pink collar but they still don't get a clue. LOL:doh:

Warmly,
Sarah and my 2 Golden R's and 2 Boston T's


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick just hit 8 months this weekend and he's doing great. He had a wonderful play date on saturday with a friend's Golden and Dalmatian, Snoopy and Woodstock. He amazed my friend with his ability to leap over lawn furniture like a gazelle. Who knows, he may have agility in his future. After 2 hours of playing, he was worn right out and slept all afternoon. 

He's probably a bit over 50 pounds now, and growing nice and slow. Figure he'll top out at 65-70. He has one funny trait: His upper lip will get stuck on his fang, and he stands there looking like a Golden Elvis impersonator. I can never manage to get a picture of it, though. 

Other than that, he's a happy, healthy boy. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Toby is exactly 8 months old today, and he's doing very well. He's 24" at the withers and weighs 65lbs., and his coat is coming in nicely. (Of course, he'll probably blow it in a few weeks.) He's not yet neutered.

We're working our way through level 2 obedience and Toby is quite a quick study, but there is also plenty of the goofy little boy in him. He's a pure joy and I'm grateful for him every minute of the day - even when he leaves muddy paw prints on the light rug! :


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Rowans doing really really well :] He for sure had one of his adolescent dumb-bum days yesterday where I found myself having to repeat commands and stand over him or else he would just pretend to not hear me, or I'd say go to your bed (mat in the living room) and he'd lay NEXT to it, or BESIDE it, or two paws on and two off. Ugh. 

He also chewed one of the vacuum attachments for my brand new dyson in less than 30 seconds! Little bugger.... It was literally just out of the box /sigh.

He's a tall boy but I haven't measured him in a while. I can comfortably stand and scritch his head if he's sitting next to me and I'm 5'9. We weighed him on the weekend and he's about 56-57 lbs, so growing again! He's bulking out instead of growing upwards now thank goodness. I'm really happy with his height at the moment. 

We bought him his "big boy" collar, a beautiful weathered leather with a copper name plate, nice and simple :] The color suits his fur but I'll have to get a picture. Speaking of his fur, he's starting to look like a real golden retriever! His butt feathers are pretty long now, probably 5-6 inches, and his chest is juuust starting to feather which I can't wait for. He's also started shedding this week, I thought we might have had the elusive unshedding golden, but sadly no.... Not sure if he's blowing his winter coat or puppy fur or both..

That's all from us :] Will have to get some new pictures soon.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick started to shed this past week too. I think it's just that time of year and teh winter coat is going (what little of it our guys had). Time to invest in lint rollers.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

SO happy to hear that everyone is doing well and are very pleased with their dogs! Macy is so small compared to our last golden. She is stumpy and short which is fine by me! Her fur is definately growing long and silky now, and I have also noticed she is starting to shed. We went to a golden retriever meet last weekend and she has a blast! I always have to try and encourage her to run for the ball, she often doesnt chase after it so its hard to exercise her the way i'd like to! But we still get out twice a day for a walk so thats good. I have no idea what she weighs right now, but on april 5th she will be 9 months and I think she is pretty much done growing but I could be wrong!!?? I just cant imagine she'll get any taller since she's stayed at the same height for the last 2 months. she is just starting to fill out now. I have to watch her treats cause I don't want her to gain any weight. SHe is at a perfect weight right now. Not skinny but not fat. Just right! Macy won a contest for 'pup of the month" and we got to donate to the golden retriever rescue of ontario! That was pretty cool hahaha. I love her so much. SHe has like 10 collars and 5 leashes Ahahaha
I just bought a new house which we move into in June and I have to build MAcy a fence in the backyard. It will be the first thing I do. 
Macy has started going through some bratty stages though, she sometimes acts like she doesnt hear me when I tell her to do something hahah. its annoying but so cute. I can never be mad at her. 
Okay well, back to work BYE!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Why dis on nose? I is very proud of whatever dis on nose ess!


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick is going through the bratty stage as well. Sometimes with me, but mostly with my wife. He gets a warning "do you want time out?" and that sometimes works, but most of the time he gets a 10 minute time out.

On the up side, when he wants to do his tricks and things that he has learned, he's great. We are both volunteer firefighters, and we have him trained to go right to his crate when our pagers go off. Most of the time, that is. Sometimes, he gets hyper because he knows taht it means we're going out and he wants to come with us.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm so happy to see this thread is alive again!!! Let's keep it alive! lol

Saadiah's doing very well. She's 8 and half months today. We are doing a basic obdience class with her right now. She graduates on Sunday (March 27th). She loved going to class. She loved the other dogs and absolue loved learnign new things. When I am working with her in the evenings you cna tell she loves it she's just so happy. She's still very mcuh of a cuddle bug. I love her more then anything and she brings me much joy after losing my Tessa.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh and she is filling out very much. Her neck is filling out and she has butt feathers! lol And her tail is long and down the middle of her back she has a patch of long hair and the side are short. She looks a little silly, but she's a cute as ever. And I love her just the same. When people see her for the first time people alway oh and aw about her. lol One lady in Sade's class commented baout how pretty she looks now and how pretty she will look when her whole coat comes in.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick learned a new 'trick' this weekend. We put something on top of a shelf to keep it out of his reach, and it happened to be next to his crate. So he sat there looking at it for a minute, then bounced up on top of his crate to get it. We now know that he can jump up at least 30 inches. As always, the camera was nowhere to be found.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Haven't been here in a while. Sage is doing good. We call her our horse. She's SO BIG and is constantly knocking things over (including our kids). One thing we need to work with her on is, she climbs up and pulls food off the table! What are your suggestions for that?


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

ALSO - How much food is everyone feeding??


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Happy nine month birthday Little Sade!


----------



## Winston'sMom (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello! Here's me with Winston. We've not been around for a LONG time. Winston is 8 months now, and about 61 pounds. Like y'alls puppers his feathers are coming in nicely on his tail, chest and back legs. We are taking the STAR puppy class and he's doing pretty well .... when he feels like it. There are 5 Goldens in our class which is a lot of fun. The issues we are running into with him are that 1) he gets terribly carsick, 2) he still insists on chasing the cats, and 3) he eats EVERYTHING! The only toys he can safely have are those West Paw ones that are almost indestructible, Kongs, Nylabones and the like. I hope that he will grow out of that one!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Happy nineish months pups!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Cookie is 9 months now, and her weight has been pretty steady at 50 pounds for some time now. She's a little peanut compared to her 2 golden boyfriends down the street! 

Here's a picture I posted a couple of weeks ago in another thread:










Brian and Cookie


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry, the picture pasted to the wrong place!:doh:

OK, after my coffee, I was able to fix it...


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi!, We're new to this thread. This is Dasha born: July 7, 2010.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

*Dasha Bella Gracie*

Born 7/7/10...first meeting 12/1/10...meeting first Montana moose


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

*Dasha with litter mates*

All your photos are darling!...love the photo of Cookie catching air...it reminds me of Dasha playing in the snow.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

OH mY!!! What A CUTE PUP!!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

SO CUTE!! again, i'm wondering how much everyone is feeding now a days?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome Lovelygold! Dasha is very cute. 

xSLZx - I feed Cookie a little less than 2 cups of Wellness a day. 1 in the morning and 1 at night. I cut back on this if I am doing a lot of training with treats. She acts like she is always starving, but I think that's just a golden thing.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

I feed Macy 3 cups a day. One at breakfast, one at lunch and one at dinner. I am feeding her Royal Canin Lg Breed puppy and the recommended feed rate for macy's age and weight is 4 1/3 c per day, but 3 full cups is working for macy so I am not going to change it. She doesn't appear to be starving, and is at a very healthy weight right now. Vet says she is the ideal weight for her age and looks exactly how she should. I think every different brand of food will be different as far as what we are supposed to be feeding.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Dasha is one cute puppy... glad you joined us!

I posted some new pictures of Sade... http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../96163-sades-adventure-cottage-pic-heavy.html. She's getting so big. She has little things that remind me of Tessa. Like her smile in the last two pictures on that thread... oh my. 

Quick question... any other July pups starting the "teenage" months/years? These little things Sade's doing nothing big. Sometimes she tries to get away with not listen to little thigns like when you ask her to sit, but if you are persistent she's fine. Other then that nothing.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you for welcoming us! Dasha was eating Orijen, but I recently switched her to Solid Gold Wolfcub (large breed puppy) which she seems to enjoy more. She usually has about two cups a day along with some "Hometyle" chicken stew.

Got Dasha when she was around five month old. She rarely uses the deck stairs and usually flies over the steps. Wish I had more hiking and snow photos of Dasha...it's hard to capture her with my iPhone! Dasha is turning into a gorgeous Golden with a beautiful coat. Will attach a couple photos taken in February (and an earlier photo of a few of our birches with champagne powder), although Dasha's grown quite a bit since then! 

It's snowing white gold here and is lovely! (We rarely have green and bulbs this early, so it's better than rain and mud...and we could use more snow pack in the mountains!)


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, that looks like a spectacular place! The farthest west I've ever been is Pittsburgh.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello all! I was hoping I could jump in here and join the group.

My girl Kelsey is 10 months old, and was born July 1, 2010. She is such a sweetheart, and I can't believe we waited so long to get a Golden!

Here are some pics of her:

Around 2 1/2 months old:









Wearing a "party dress" belonging to a dachsund:--appalled::









Wanting a treat....


















nap time!









And finally, her most recent photo:











I am looking forward to being a part of the group


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Welcome! We're also new here. Kelsey is a beautiful puppy...her eyes and coat are lovely!

Thank you BriGuy! It is a magnificent place to live! (My family love to visit and to ski here and at Whistler.) Where you live has some of the most stunning coast anywhere! Cookie is an absolutely beautiful Golden too. Loved all the photos from your outing...esp. the "low flying Golden"!  

We had a great hike yesterday on "our hill" (wildflowers should soon be blooming) unfortunately didn't take any photos. Now that we're back from Seattle we need to get our camera charged! (Here's one night photo that needs brightening! from 4/21.)


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

LovelyGold - Thanks for the compliments on Kelsey! Dasha is such a beautiful girl! Hopefully you can post some pics of Dasha in the wildflowers soon 

xSLZx - I have been feeding Kelsey a little over 3 cups a day of Innova Large Breed Adult food. We were on the puppy food, but have recently switched to adult. I actually think I am feeding her a bit too much, so I am going to cut it back to about 2 1/2 cups a day and see if she thins out a little.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi unaffected - welcome! You recent photo of Kelsey reminds me a lot of Cookie. I like the pic of her in the dress especially! Very elegant. 

LovelyGold, thanks, I'm glad you liked the pictures. I usually have to take about 50 shots before I get one with Cookie actually in the picture! She moves fast.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Some pics of Limerick at a local lake:


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice shots of Limerick! I brought Cookie to a pond last week, but she only waded up to her ankles. She much prefers mud over water. :doh:


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

He had about 10 seconds of hesitation while he figured out what to do, and then there was no stoping him. I've had him to the pond 4 times now, and the problem is that he doesn't want to leave. When I get his leash out, he runs back into the water and looks at me as if to say "No way, Dad. I'm not done yet, so start throwing more sticks."

Cookie looks like she's having fun. I doubt taht she cares about the mess!


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Great pics of the wet dogs!

Looks like Limerick was really having a blast!

We are taking Kelsey out of town Memorial Day weekend, and the farm we are going to has a pond. I'm so excited to see how she does w/ swimming! There will be 5 other Goldens there as well, so hopefully she follows their leads and dives on in! I hope to get some good photos.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Great photos of Limerick! I love the look of joy on a Golden and everyone's wonderful shots! Cookie is still a beautiful Golden even muddy!

Here are a few non-action photos of Dasha on "our hill" taken 5/12/11 with my older iPhone. The weather was so warm and gorgeous that after we had been sitting in the sun together Dasha went over to cool off in a patch of snow. No ponds or lakes ready for swimming here quite yet. Y'all enjoy for us!!


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

On the advice of our vet, we switched Limerick to adult formula food about a month ago. He was eating Bil-Jack large breed puppy, so we simply transitioned to the large breed adult formula. He just didn't take to it, wouldn't eat it unless we mixed broth or tomato sauce or bbq sauce in with it (not a lot, mind you, just a tablespoon or two). I took him to Petsmart yesterday to pick out a new food. While he wasn't that great at picking what he likes, he did a great job of telling me what he doesn't like. He made a beeline for the Bil-Jack large breed adult and pee'd on it, then huffed at it and walked away.

We settled on Blue Buffalo adult formula. he seems to like it so far, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey guys... i haven't really read back through the threads, but i need some assurance or some advice. Sage is REALLY BAD!!!! Please tell me this is just a phase, and she'll get better. I mean, she's ruined shoes, chewed cords, she digs holes all over the yard, the other night she got up and pulled down and ate 4 bread sticks, she's a huge bully to our chihuahua... haha the list goes on. We don't have the money for a trainer. So, that's not an option. I guess i'm just wondering if any of our other July pups are going through this almost "teenage" like stage? I just keep saying to myself that she's still a puppy, she'll get better. I don't know. ......anyone? lol


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG. Yes. I actually thought about posting basically the same thing the other day. Except mine was going to be "has anyone else's July 2010 dog lost their mind?????" Chloe has been awful lately. She's been grabbing poor Jack's neck and using it as a tug o war toy (which we correct but the poor boy has scabs all over his neck...he's such a good boy  . ) She pooped in the house twice for no apparent reason when she had just been outside, she's been pulling things down off the kitchen table or counter when she's alone for a split second, chewing things up....just a pain in the butt. She also destroyed the baseboards and trim in our laundry room where she has been every day since she was a puppy....but in the past month apparently the temptation became too strong. We put an ex-pen up in there now to protect the rest of the room. 

We've basically just backed everything up and started treating her like a puppy again. She cannot be trusted at ALL. But I have noticed that since we've been doing more training, exercising her more (swimming!), and giving her appropriate corrections (especially on the rough-housing) she's been a bit better. Maybe we were a bit too lax on her thinking she was more trustworthy than she actually was. I do remember Jack going through this phase and he got better once we just buckled down and didn't let him get away with anything.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh yeah, Cookie has her bratty days too. I think that keeping up the training is key at this phase. It is easy to backslide. I know that between the end of the school year chaos and being busy at work, my training efforts have suffered!

If you can't afford a trainer right now, I would definitely check to see what dog training books you can get from the library. Our library is part of a network of surrounding towns, so I am always surprised what is actually available (for free!). There are a few really good youtube channels that have great dog training videos.

Lots of people tell me that this is the age when most dogs are surrendered to shelters!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok, whew!!! This really makes me feel better!! I'm gonna check out some training books, and look on youtube i guess. Any books you guys recommend?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,

My favorite books-

This one is good and easy to read:
Amazon.com: The Complete Idiot's Guide to Positive Dog Training, 3rd Edition (9781615640669): Pamela Dennison: Books


This one is like a text book, but the author is extremely knowledgeable:
Amazon.com: Clicker Training for Obedience: Shaping Top Performance-Positively (9780962401787): Morgan Spector: Books


I recently got this one, but so far it looks good:
Amazon.com: Control Unleashed - Creating a Focused and Confident Dog (Paperback) (9781892694171): Leslie McDevitt: Books


Also, the www.dogstardaily.com website has many free articles that are usually quite good.

Good luck!

Brian and Cookie


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

I've noticed that Kelsey is being a bit rebellious as well. She hasn't been doing anything too bad, but she refuses to come when called when there are other people around. I know I need to work on it, but I'm not sure what to do. I need to do some research and see how best to train her to come to me and stay, even when people walk by. She has also taken on barking... a lot. She barks at everything now! I know dogs bark, so I don't mind too much, but before she was so sweet! Now I think people might be scared of her, even though it's just a friendly "Hi, how do you do?" bark!


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Sunny who will turn 11 months tomorrow. I can't believe how fast he is growing up! I hate to jinx myself, but he never really had a puppy stage and doesnt seem to be having a teenager stage. Granted, now a days he gets an hour walk every day and swims every morning upon waking and most afternoons so he is one tired pup! We just moved back to my original home on Long Island from AZ. The car ride was interesting to say the least, 2 big dogs and 3 cats but we made it. I hope everyone is doing well! Most of the pictures are from hiking and our brief week in Maine. I was wondering, is anyone else having people ask all of the time when their dog will fill out? The vet says he is a good weight at 65lbs, and he is not fat at all but I do not think he is thin. The ribs are palpable and he has a visibly tucked waist but no ribs are visible or anything. He eats 2 lbs of raw a day, as we are somewhat active. Just curious


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey everyone! Its been awhile since I posted here! Nice to see some pictures of your July pups! (all coming up to a year of age very soon I had Macy weighed on Monday and she is 50 lbs on the dot!!! I wanted to comment on the "teenage stage" comment.. I am happy to see that other dogs are also at this stage (I was starting to think I ended up with a "bad seed") ahhaha jks. 
Macy is a very good girl for the most part, however she definately has her moments! Some of the things that she has been doing lately include:

-not coming when she is called (deliberately disobeying me.. like she looks and then runs the other way)
-not "dropping" things when I ask her, and not trying to tug of war anything i try and take away from her. (she gets agressive sometimes and it turns serious). 
-In obedience class she has been getting up from her "down stays" after a minute.. (she has been trained to stay for ten, so this is strange for her)
-She has been pulling when I walk her. (mainly when we see another dog, she tries very hard to go over to it which is normal, but I have had her trained in the past not to do this)
-One day I was late for work and unable to walk Macy in the morning and when I got home she had chewed my shoes which she has NEVER chewed anything before, so this was very bad coming from her)


So there are a few things that she has been doing that are naughty, but my trainer keeps telling me that its a stage and all pups go through it. some are worse than others, but its around this age that we can expect it to be happening. So my advice to anyone is to hang tight and correct the dog at the first sign of anything rebellious, and eventually this phase will pass!!! 

It is not a Goldens nature to act this way forever, So I think it is safe to say that they will all grow out of it! Plenty of exercise and attention will help with the restlessness you may be experiencing too! Good Luck!


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Check Macy's Pictures out on Facebook! Too many to post here! hahah 
Log In | Facebook


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick is doing the same thing. He has been very jealous of any attention that we give to our joint custody dog , Cooper. If we pet Cooper, Limerick will physicaly get in between us and Cooper. Not in a vicious way, but it is very forcefull and constant. He doesn't do this with other dogs when we go out, though. Only with Cooper. He's also doing the rebelious thing. We've taken to saying "Time out" twice then putting him in his crate untill he calms down.

RaeRae, where on LI are you? There are a few of us on the Island.

Oh, he's also weighing in at 49 pounds, all muscle and almost no fat. He self regulates his food, so we can always leave it out for him. He can now clear a 4 foot fence, so we've bumped everything up to 6 foot. I think we're going to look into agility for him as well as dock jumping.


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I am in Sag Harbor, south fork east end. Where is everyone else at? I would love to have a golden playdate, Sunny would have a ball


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

RaeRae, love the pictures of Maine. Where did you go? We are planning a trip there this summer.

Cookie is just over 50 pounds. Now that she shed lots of fur, she is looking kind of skinny, but the vet said she is at an ideal weight. 

We started an advanced obedience class last night. Now that the weather is nice the class is held outside, so we can practice lots of distractions.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Limerick will be doing his first Dock Dogs event on Sunday July 24th at the Hudson Valley Dock Dogs event. His Mom, brother and maybe one sister will be there too. His brother is already getting his first title that weekend. This will be Limerick's first time jumping (we wanted to wait untill after his first birthday on July 20th) but he already loves the water, so that's not an issue. We'll take lots of pics and let you know how he does.


----------



## Cocodaminkie (Aug 5, 2010)

Danny was born in July, just barely though. He was born July 30th. We brought him home in September. Can't wait for his birthday to roll around. I'm planning on making him a doggy birthday cake and inviting the fam over to celebrate. Time flies!









Dan at 9 weeks









Dan at 9 months









Dan at 11 months

Oh, adorable pics everyone!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Happy birthday to my boy yesterday! I will post some 1 year shots a bit later on :]


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

*Happy Birthday*

Happy birthday to all the July pups! I hope you all get some nice birthday treats.


----------



## Limerick Main (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's a recap of Limerick's first year. You can tell which one is Limerick in the group pics by the white spot on his forehead:


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Ryley is coming up to 18 months old on Jan. 3, 2012 so I thought I would post a few pics of the changes he has gone through since we picked him up on Aug 28, 2010

First pic was taken the day we got him.
Second pic was taken when he was 3 months old and in Puppy Kindergarten
Third pic was when he was 3 months old, at home, looking adorable.
Next pic was his first show in June 2011 at 11 months of age
Fifth pic was when he received his first pts (3) towards his Ch title at age 13 months
6th pic was his first BOW when he was 16 months
Last pic was when he got his Ch title 1 day shy of his 17th month birthday.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Woah!!! RYLEY is handsome!!!  I got another July puppy this year.. I haven't been posted pics, but his name is MAverick. I will try and get a good pic up soon!


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Here are some pics'!


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Macy and Maverick. 51/2 months and 1 yr 5/12 months, Macy born July 5 2011. Maverick born July 6 2012. they are cousins. (moms are sisters.) they are inseperable. THey LOVE eachother!


----------



## SweetChloe10 (Jan 12, 2011)

*No one tells you......*

I have to admit something.....

While my whole life I have been a dog lover, really truly a dog lover......... But never a golden owner. I am forever changed. My Chloe has changed my life as I knew it. The glue of our blended family, most adorable baby with fur ever born ( you would think I had birthed her). I can't imagine one day on this planet without a golden. I heard someone say that to me pre-Chloe no idea what they meant........l now I do. What a complete gift from god.....my angel with fur Chloe..... 18 months old. The last 18 months of my life is forever better due to the blessing of her.

No one but people like you on this forum really get it......

My love to you and your golden,

Chloe's mama

Becky


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

How are all of the sweet July pups doing?

Kelsey is doing great! We have actually decided to bring home a new addition, just in time for Kelsey's 2nd birthday! 

Has anyone else brought a new dog in since their July 2010 pup?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie is doing very well! I can't believe she will be 2 this summer. Time has flown by.

Congrats on the new puppy! My wife's cousin mentioned that she wanted to get rid of her older golden a few weeks ago, so we discussed the possibility of taking him...but I haven't heard any new details about the situation.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Glad to hear Cookie is doing well... maybe she needs a friend?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Glad to hear Cookie is doing well... maybe she needs a friend?


Maybe! These people had mentioned putting this older golden in a shelter if no one would take him (some allergy issue or something came up ), so I decided I couldn't let that happen. I think they may have come to their senses though, as I haven't heard anything else from them.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

BriGuy - Glad Cookie is doing well! Maybe you can post a new Cookie picture for us?  That was wonderful of you guys to offer to take the older Golden! I hope they did come to their senses and decided to keep him. Random question... how much does Cookie weigh now that she's all grown up?

Sally'sMom - I love your avatar picture! Puppy feet and tail... so cute!

I got a couple photos of the new pups last night from the breeder! I'll share here, just for fun 


Hungry babies:









All three:









And here's a picture of Kelsey after I told her we were getting her a new brother or sister (lol, she doesn't look very excited, right?):


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, they are really cute! Is it too early to see their different personalities? I bet Kelsey will act like a good big sister to whichever pup you get.

Cookie is about 55 pounds now. She's been pretty constant since last summer at that weight. People always say that she is so tiny, but I think it is a good size. 

Here is a picture I took last weekend at Cookie's favorite place to walk. She looks a little sad because I was preventing her from jumping in the mud (you can see her staring at it though! ). She likes getting dirty, and all of these walks end with a bath at home.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, Cookie is so pretty! I bet she was loving the mud! And it's funny, Kelsey isn't much bigger than Cookie. Kelsey is about 60 lbs. I get lots of comments that she's small for a Golden, but since she thinks she's a lapdog, I don't mind that she's small.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

BriGuy said:


> Wow, they are really cute! Is it too early to see their different personalities? I bet Kelsey will act like a good big sister to whichever pup you get.


Oh, I think it might be too early to see much in the way of personality. They will be a week old tomorrow! I'm looking forward to getting some more photos where they might be more active


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, only a week old! That is really great that you get to see them so small. It will be a long wait now!  Good luck.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

[/ATTACH]Just noticed this thread. Our Max was born on July 7, 2010. He will be two years old in another week!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola will be two (2) on July 17th! We adopted her one year ago this month( July) when she was amost 1. She has grown up to be such a wonderful part of our family. She is sweet - playful and charming! Not a bad bone in this dog! Anyone else with a dog turning 2 in July? Please share their birthday here!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

newport said:


> Lola will be two (2) on July 17th! We adopted her one year ago this month( July) when she was amost 1. She has grown up to be such a wonderful part of our family. She is sweet - playful and charming! Not a bad bone in this dog! Anyone else with a dog turning 2 in July? Please share their birthday here!


Happy birthday Lola! Cookie turned 2 on Thursday. We haven't had her birthday party yet, but probably tomorrow.

Cookie is a great dog, and I am very lucky to have gotten her!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Cookie and Gameboy's Vinny!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Happy Birthday to Cookie and Gameboy's Vinny!


Thank you! I couldn't ask for a better dog than Cookie has been.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Cookie and Vinny! Can't wait to see Cookie's party pictures! : )


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

I am so proud of my two July babies they are one year and a day apart. Macy was born on July 5th 2010 And Maverick on July 6th 2011  They are the best  I love then wAyyyyyy too much it scares me !!!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't believe that our babies are 2 years old! Sade shocks me. She's still a big baby. Mind you Tessa was till the day she died. But I love it!


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't believe how time has flown! We now have a baby in our mix of two dogs and a cat. Couldn't ask for a better dog in Sunny 

<a href="http://s1158.photobucket.com/albums/p611/RaeRae1706/?action=view&current=790484F2-4A63-416F-880A-C67A7A7A7640-2561-0000015D60ADCEC6.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p611/RaeRae1706/790484F2-4A63-416F-880A-C67A7A7A7640-2561-0000015D60ADCEC6.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>

<a href="http://s1158.photobucket.com/albums/p611/RaeRae1706/?action=view&current=BD402D1F-5300-47E8-A6A3-A31304F019E9-2784-0000016FB22163D7.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p611/RaeRae1706/BD402D1F-5300-47E8-A6A3-A31304F019E9-2784-0000016FB22163D7.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Another big birthday for Lola coming up on July 17th! Three years old! What a joy this wonderful dog has been in our lives- so sweet - loving and full of spunk! Personality plus. How are the other July 2010 pups doing? Please share!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting!! Max will be three years old on July 7. He has been the best dog we could have ever imagined. He has recently began doing therapy work, and is a natural.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Ahh- Max is such a beautiful boy! I think Lola would be a great therapy dog as well- she is so mello and sensitive. We are both so lucky to have such great dogs in our lives:wavey:


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't believe Cookie is going to be 3 this July! This was a good year for her - she got her CGC in January and she is a very good girl. She still loves rolling in mud and playing with her group of dog friends. She also loves her people and does her best to keep our laps warm.


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

Sunny is a perfect dog. He is incredibly obedient off leash, even with high distraction. He loves our daughter (about to turn one) and he is very good with the cats. He loves to play fetch and swim and walk, but when we dont have time he is content lounging around. Unfortunately he is having health issues right now (waiting on the blood work) but aside from that is great! Happy third birthdays to all of our pups.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

